#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-28
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저 정도면 그냥 연 끊고 살아도...
<HolyKnight> 글게요
<JasonJang> Holy Knight님은 구독 범위도 넓고 다양하셔~ ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 존경의 표시 입니당 ^^
<autowiz> 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 홀리님 링크 올려주시는거보면 매의눈 정도가 아니라 인공위성의 눈 그 이상이신거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그 눈 가지고 싶습니다 ....  .... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<JasonJang> 그런데, 저는 48인지...몰라도,  mlbpark 글자로 시작하는 연결고리는 본문 기사보다 오른쪽에 사진으로 마우스 포인터가 더 움직이더라는....쩝
<JasonJang> hi~ 린돌님 ^^
<autowiz> 린돌님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 포테토님 저 한테 카톡 하나만 주세요
<PotatoGim> 넵~!
<autowiz> 잘되면 포테토님 소개팅 한자리 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오즈님 여친있는데 소개팅 요청 캡쳐완료
<ipeter> 삐뽀삐뽀
<ipeter> 철컹철컹
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 즐거운 크리스마스 되셨나요?
<PotatoGim> 헉... 아얄씨를 카톡보다 늦게 봐버린...
<PotatoGim> 무려 소개팅이라니...ㅜ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 제가 잘못봤네요.
<ipeter> 오즈님이 아니었군요.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 저도 추가해서 미팅으로 어떻게 안될까요.
<ipeter> 오즈님.
<ipeter> 슬픕니다.
<ipeter> 오들오들
<ipeter> 옆구리가 더 시렵네요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~ 크리스마스 잘 보내셨나요~??
<autowiz> 피터님 옆구리는 제가 따뜻하게 데워 드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/leeojsh/220410996979
<autowiz> 홀리찡 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저거 보다보니 저도 상처가 많은사람인거 같음 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 흥. 오즈님 미워요.
<ipeter> 어서 제 한자리 마련해 주시라구욧!!!!
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<autowiz> 저희 사무실 오시면 제가 옆구리 따뜻하게 해 드리겠습니다 호호
<autowiz> 뜨끈한 커피를 옆구리에 쏱아 드리겠.... 음 이게 아닌가
<autowiz> 요즘은 좀 장인정신이란걸 보기가 힏들어진거 아닌가 싶습니다. 뭐 TV 에도 나오고 수년 수십년을 어떠한일에 정진하는 그런 장인정신도 있겠고
<ipeter> 오즈님 미워요.
<ipeter> 오즈님 싫어요.
<ipeter> 오즈님 섭섭해요.
<ipeter> 흥.
<jun_> ipeter: autowiz : 두분은 여기서 밀당을 하고 계십니까? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그냥 조그만한 사업이건 회사일이건 이 일에 내이름을 건다는 식으로 좀 사명감을 가지고 ... 뭐 다 필요없고 그냥 완성도 좀 높게 일해주면 좋겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ipeter> 홀녀님 잘 읽었어요.
<ipeter> 강하게 크겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오즈님 덤비시지요.
<ipeter> (이러다 한대 맞을듯.)
<autowiz> 딩동~~ 두대 예약 되셨습니다
<bluedusk> 뭐 그전에 어차피 일하는거 두번 일 안하게...
<bluedusk> 이왕 하는일 어떻게 하면 욕은 안쳐먹을지를 고민하면서 하면...
<autowiz> 고민하면서도 해도 고민할 실력도 안되서 결국 그 결과물이 형편 없어서 욕을먹게 될 수 도 있지요
<bluedusk> 실력이 안되면 에초에 고민을 안하더라구요...
<bluedusk> 어느정도 실력이 되야 고민도 하고 실력도 향상하고 실패 해도 교훈삼아..
<autowiz> 그렇군요 애초에 고민을 안하는경우가 더 많겠네요... 자기 실력이 모자란줄도 모르고 그냥 진짜로 아무것도 모르는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 생각이고 개념이고 용왕님께 팔고 오셨는지 사고지능이 10살 수준밖에 안되는 인간들 수두룩 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 죄송합니다..;;
<bluedusk> 용왕님께 다시 거래 취소 해달라고 할께요
<lexlove> 웰케 조용하죠? 설마 휴가나 여행가신건 아니겠죠?
<autowiz> 저는 다른나라 좀 여행중에 있습니다.
<autowiz> 꿈나라 좀 갔다가 왔습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제 자리만 유독 좀 춥네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 책상밑에 온풍기를 하나 둘려고 생각중인데
<autowiz> 온풍기를 놔버리면 책상이 좁아서 책상밑으로 쫓겨난 PC 들이 덥다고 난리칠거 같아서
<autowiz> 살짝 무서워서 어떻게 해야 하나 고민중에 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 전기방석/전기발판  추천!
<autowiz> 산타 형님한테 하나 사달라고 해봐야 할거 같습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=B281830073&keyword=%c0%fc%b1%e2%20%c8%b2%c5%e4&scoredtype=0
<lexlove> 전기찜질기 추천!!! 타이머식이라 켜놓고 퇴근하는 일이 없습니다.^^;;; 전기찜질기켜고 무릎담요 덮으면 따뜻하고 전기료도 절감되구요.
<autowiz> 같은 회사인지까지는 모르겠으나 같은 종류 제품을 회사직원이 썼었는데 나름 괜찮았던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 배에 안고 있으면 열로 인해서 지방이 조금이라도 빠질려나 하는 마음으로 하나 사서 안고 있어볼까 ... 아니면 그냥 추위를 참으며 겨울을 보낼까 고민중에 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=B278085942&keyword=%c0%fc%b1%e2%c2%f2%c1%fa%b1%e2&scoredtype=0
<lexlove> 3번이 제가 사용하고 있는 제품이에요.
<autowiz> 무릅담요로 사용하고 계신가요?
<autowiz> (추운데 있으면 열량소모가 많아져서 살이 빠진다는 말이 있는데 살빼다가 다른병걸릴거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz> http://translate.naver.com/#/ko/en/%EC%84%B8%EB%B1%83%EB%8F%88
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 네 무릎담요로 사용하고 있어요.^^
<lexlove> 가끔 깔고 앉기도 하고 등이 추울때는 등에 대기도 하고 다양하게 사용하고 있어요.ㅋ
<jun_> autowiz: 형~ 저번에 말했던 꼬막이나 굴 먹으러 언제 갈까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 언제가 좋을거 같냐? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 가까운곳으로 가시는거면 평일도 괜찮겠지만
<jun_> 좀 이동거리가 있다 싶으면 주말로 잡아야겠죠?
<jun_> 그때 굴을 더 먹지 못하고 온게 너무 아쉬움이 남아서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 나는 일단 다음주나 다다음주 정도 지나야 가능할거 같은데
<autowiz> 너 먼저 한번 갔다 오는것도 괜찮을지도 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 어디 잘 하는 곳 있어요..??? 저도 가게 된다면 친구들 델꾸 가야하긴하는데.. 문제는 걔들 만나러 가는것만으로도 멀다는게 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그냥 굴만 먹을려면 시내에서 굴한접시 추가해서 먹는 방법이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 맛있는곳을 찾아가야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 물론 굴도 품질이 있긴 하지만
<autowiz> 따로 조리가 없다보니
<autowiz> 제철에 먹는걸은 다 맛있쪄~  ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 캬~ 침이고이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> lexlove: 광양이시니까 굴이나 꼬막같은건 자주 드시겠네요?
<lexlove> jun_, 자주 먹는건 아니에요. 여기서도 비싸요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 단, 쉽게 접할 수 있어요. 생굴도 마트서 사서 먹을 수 있어요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포테토 님 ~
<jun_> 광양한번 가긴 가야하는데...엄두가 안나네요;;;;
<autowiz> 이래저래 재지말고 그냥 훅 갔다오세요
<jun_> 요번달 이사를 해서 자금적인 여유가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 그 말 많은 송년회도 제대로 참석안하고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> jun, 광양에는 왜요?
<jun_> 여자친구가 광양사람이예요;;;; 부모님뵈러 한번 가야해서요
<lexlove> 아...... 여자친구랑 오실테니 "오시면 뵈요" 라고 못하겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 혼자 광양가면.... 미리 여행 준비를 하지 않는 한.. 멍해질껄요;; 어디로 가야하는지도 모르고~
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. lex 님도 뵐꺼면 저도 같이 내려가면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz: 오홍~? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 칼퇴 lex 님과 함께 넷이서 오붓이 저녁을 캬~ 좋은데요
<jun_> 평일에 가시게요..?
<autowiz> 아 주말이 될 가능성이 높군요
<autowiz> 저는 뭐 별로 상관없어서
<JasonJang> 이번 연휴 조타~
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그런 방법이~
<autowiz> 이번연휴는 저도 돈이 없ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래서 사무실에서 일이나 열심히
<jun_> 엊그제 크리스마스때 여자친구가 광양을 갔다와서요;; 일주일만에 또 가긴 좀..;;;
<jun_> 오갈때 사람당 10만원은 기본으로 잡고.. 시간은 최소 2박3일은 잡고...가야하다 보니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 이 사정, 저 사연~ 그럼 몬봐여.  궁하믄 궁한데로...봤어도 또 보기로...해야쥣 !
<lexlove> 광양이 광양읍, 중마동, 광영동 크게 요렇게 나눠요. 어디인지 아세요?
<jun_> 중마동은 어디서 들어봤어요;;
<lexlove> 중마동인갑다. 저도 거기 살아요. 회사는 광양읍이구요.ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 버스터미널에서 멀지 않았던걸로 기억해서요...아마 맞을것 같네요
<lexlove> 버스터미널 근처에 로터리가 있던가요?
<lexlove> 광양읍, 중마동 두군데 다 버스터미널이 있어요.^^
<ipeter__> 아....ㅠ
<jun_> 그럼... 또 헷깔리네요
<ipeter__> 이런 나쁜 커플족 사람분들이었어
<ipeter__> 으항~
<ipeter__> 제자리는 없는건가요.
<lexlove> 나쁜 커플족? jun님 말씀하시나봐요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 피터님 광양 내려가셔서 lex 님 맛난거 사드리고 오세요~
<ipeter__> lexlove: 렉스러브님도 나쁜 커플 아니신가요?
<ipeter__> 헉
<autowiz> 차도 있으시겠다 혼자 갔다 오시면 되겠네
<ipeter__> 렉스러브님 광양이세요?
<lexlove> 네. 저 광양살아요.
<ipeter__> 이야-
<ipeter__> 철강의도시
<jun_> 멀다~
<ipeter__> 새해 해돋이 두명이서 보는사람들 부...(럽네요..)자되세요~~!!!
<ipeter__> 저는 혼자서는 안볼랍니다!!!(선비정신)
<autowiz> 저 해돋이 혼자 보는데 저랑 같이 해돋이 보러 가실래요?
<ipeter__> 거짓말 대마왕 오즈님
<autowiz> 저 생각보다 거짓말 별로 안하는데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제 우분투컴터가 메모리를 1기가밖에 인식을 안해요. 슬롯 4개에 어디에 꼽든 1기가만 인식합니다. 몇개를 꼽든 마찬가지에요
<JasonJang> ㅋ lex love 다른 운영체제에서는?
<lexlove> 윈도우에서도 마찬가지에요.
<lexlove> 혹시 BIOS 프로그램 이상일까요?
<JasonJang> 뱅크(접촉) 불량? 가능성이 젤 크쟎을까~?
<autowiz> 희안한 경우네요
<lexlove> 그쵸 이상하죠?
<autowiz> 제가 피터님이랑 해돋이 보러 가서 고쳐드리면 어떨가요?
<lexlove> 이번 연휴에 고놈 다시 만져봐야겠어요.
<lexlove> 수억 준비해놔야 하나요?ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 수천이면 충분합니다.
<ipeter__> 푸핫
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 최고로 9천원 준비하면 되겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 피터님 수천대좀 맞고 시작하면 될거 같습니다.
<ipeter__> 광양가면...예쁜 광양아가씨 뵙는건가요?
<ipeter__> 오즈님 오늘 너무하신대요.
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네 9천원이면 충분하죠 나머진 저희가 다 대겠습니다.
<lexlove> 예쁜 광양아가씨는 서울로 올라간대요....
<bluedusk> 헐
<ipeter__> 헐(2)
<bluedusk> 두분 호형호제 하시는 사이였군요
<lexlove> 인물값해야죵
<ipeter__> 호형호제가 아니라 제가 일방적으로 맞는겁니다.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아뇨 그  오토위즈님이랑 jun_ 님이랑
<lexlove> 원래 인물하면 순천인데 왜 이쁜 애들이 없냐고 물었더니 예쁜애들은 서울로 상경해서 없대요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 아. 두분은 아주 친하신것 같아요.
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 생각났는데 피터님 지금 차는 sm 시리즈 였나요?
<ipeter__> 아니 왜 예쁘면 서울로 가는겁니까?
<bluedusk> 예쁘지 않지만 상경한 저는 뭐가 되나요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 아니요.
<ipeter__> QM 시리즈입니다.
<ipeter__> 블더님도 여자분이셨습니까???!!!
<bluedusk> 아 그건 아닐꺼에요...-_-a
<autowiz> 준 님이 요즘 제 멘티로 자주 뵙는데 싹싹하고 그래서 친한 동생처럼 지내고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 생각해보니 좀 오해의 소지가 있는 발언이였네요
<lexlove> 전 오해 안했어요. -_-
<ipeter__> 저도 멘티로 해주시면 안되나요?
<ipeter__> 왜 꼭 저는 내치시고 준님은 받아들이시는건가요.
<ipeter__> 오즈님은 외모지상주의라서
<autowiz> 저번에 언제도 말씀드린거 같은데 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 저같은 못생긴 녀석은 받아들이지 않으시는거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 수업하고 있으니 오실려면 오시라고 .. 근데 그때 올려고 하시다가 안오신듯 한데요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 오려고 하려다 가지 않은게 아니라,
<autowiz> 주말에 저희 회사에서 뵙자고 했을때도 안오시고
<ipeter__> 제가 끼기엔 진도도 너무 많이 나간듯하고
<ipeter__> 실력도 많이 딸려서요.
<ipeter__> 첫번은 그랬어요.
<ipeter__> 근데 둘째번엔 가려했는데 오즈님 갑자기 친구 아버님 상 당하셔서
<ipeter__> 대전인가, 대구 가시는 바람에 못갔잖아요.
<autowiz> 친구 아버님이 아니라 친구가... 암튼 1월 중순쯤 다시 시작할려고 합니다. 그럼 그때 연락 드릴께요
<ipeter__> 헉
<ipeter__> 아이고.. 많이 힘드셨겠습니다.
<ipeter__> 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> 안타깝지만 뭐 어쩔 수 없는일이지요.
<ipeter__> ...(...)
<lexlove> 부러워요. 저는 하고 싶어도 여기선 아무것도 없어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 이래서 사람은 서울로 가야하나봐요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 좀더 체계가 잡히면 동영상을 찍어서 올려볼까 하는.... 당찬 생각도 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 오~ 멋져요~
<lexlove> 근데 뭐에 대해서 하시는거에요?
<autowiz> 기본적인 취지는 제 머리속에 있는 잡다한 컴퓨터 지식을 타인에게 전수 하기 위함이구요.
<ipeter__> 오오..
<autowiz> 간단하게 훓고 넘어가긴 했지만 하드웨어 (cpu ,mem , disk ) 구조 부터
<ipeter__> 대단하십니다.
<ipeter__> 기대 많이 됩니다.
<autowiz> 커널 , OS 정도 개념 설명하고
<ipeter__> 오즈님?!
<ipeter__> 회사에 빈자리 진짜 있나요?
<autowiz> 리눅스 기초 ( 간단한 명령어 , FS 특징)
<lexlove> 와~ 근처라면 저도 배우고 싶어요.
<autowiz> UI 쪽 직원 들어 오긴 했는데 내년 중순쯤엔 사람 더 뽑을거에요
<ipeter__> ui쪽 말구는요?
<lexlove> 전 맨날 혼자 책보다가 막히면 지쳐서 그만두고 어느날 다시 책보다가 막히면 또 접고....
<ipeter__> 시스템엔지니어쪽은...
<autowiz> 네트웍 ( 라우팅 , 패킷 구조 설명 ) 조금 했고
<ipeter__> 그쪽에 관심있는데 혹시 있으면 기별 주셔요.
<ipeter__> 갈수 있을지 없을지는 모르겠네요.
<autowiz> 아파치 , php , mysql , tomcat  간단히 한다음에
<autowiz> DB 로 넘어가야 하는데
<lexlove> 스터디가 아니더라도 같은 관심을 가진 사람이 있다면 모여서 모르는 머리라도 맞대고 굴려볼텐데 여기는 진짜 황무지에요.ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 렉스님 수도권에 사시는줄 알았어요.
<autowiz> 사람이 있기는 있을텐데 서로 못찾는걸 수 도 있고
<autowiz> 으아~ 광양 완전 끝이네요
<autowiz> 전라도 중간쯤도 아니고 완전 남쪽이네요
<lexlove> 네. 저희 아파트 앞쪽에 컨테이너부두 있어요. 가끔 뱃고동소리도 희미하게 들려요~
<autowiz> 준~
<autowiz> 광양가는데 KTX 타고 광주가서 다시 광양가면 몇시간이나 걸리냐?
<JasonJang> 3?
<lexlove> 광주서 버스터미널로 이동 후 버스타기 시작해서 1시간 30분정도 걸릴거 같아요. 저도 버스를 안타봐서...
<JasonJang> 광주에서 광양까진 Rent a Car?
<autowiz> 목포까지가 KTX 로 두시간 반정도
<JasonJang> 목포에서 광양까진 반시간 정도?
<lexlove> 목포에서 광양까지는 더 멀어요. 2시간 넘게 걸릴거 같아요. 자가용기준~
<autowiz> 네 고아주 고아양이 더 가까워보이네요
<autowiz> 오타가 두번 연속으로 저렇게 나기도 하는군요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 전 의도적으로 저리 쓰신줄 알았네요
<lexlove> 저 볼려고 억지로 내려오지는 마세요. 후회하실테니까요.ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 에쒸...광양이 어딘가 했네. 여수공항에서 30분
<JasonJang> 사천공항에서도 30분
<autowiz> 오그러면 뱅기 타고 가는게 젤 빠르겠네요
<lexlove> 여수에서는 가까워요. 이순신대교 건너면 곰방 와요.
<autowiz> lex 님 뵈러 가는거 아닌데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그럼 괜찮구요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 납치 하러 갈껀데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 땅끝땅끝 하길레 해남만 생각하고 있었는데...ㅋ
<lexlove> 뭐래요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저보러 오시면 땅을 치며 후회할거임! 돈아깝고 시간 아까워서~
<autowiz> 퇴근시간 직전까지 웃겨드릴려다가 너무 무리햇습니다. 죄송합니다.
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 웃었어요. 이미~
<autowiz> 준이 가 굴을 미치게 좋아해요
<autowiz> 제생각에는 그런거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 굴 좋죠. 굴과 낙지가 진정한 스테미너식이라고 생각해요.^^
<autowiz> 분명히 테이블에 있던 굴이 어느순간 삭제가 되어 있더라구요.
<autowiz> 저는 맛도 못봤는데 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 굴 엄청 좋아합니다.
<JasonJang> (묻는 이도 없지만) 난 굴 못 먹는데....
<lexlove> 지난 주말에 엄청 먹었는데도 추흡~
<autowiz> 강원도 파겼갔을때 문어 전문으로 하는 조그만 점포가 있는데 거기 가면 문어 한마리 시키면 굴김치를 정말 한바가지를 주십니다.
<jun_> 뭔가 잠시 일하고 온 사이에... 제 이야기가 많이 지나간거 같네요..?
<autowiz> 아이고 재순님 안타깝습니다. ㅠㅠㅠㅠ  해산물 잘 드시면서 왜 굴만 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 왜 못먹냐믄....
<JasonJang> "없어서 !"
<autowiz> 아 저도 굴 ㅠㅠ 추릅 지난달에 보쌈집 가서 생굴 한접시 먹은게 다네요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 재순님 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<JasonJang> ㅆ
<autowiz> 즐퇴하세요~
<jun_> 와.. 오늘 진짜 춥네요
<jun_> autowiz: 광양까지 가는데.. KTX타고 2시간 50분 걸려서 순천 도착후에 또 한시간정도 버스타고 들어가면 됩니다~
<jun_> autowiz: 일단 말씀드린게 최단 루트입니다~
<jun_> 저도 이만 물러나보겠습니다~
<jun_> 오늘하루도 고생하셨습니다~
<chobom> 안녕하세요
<chobom> 질문좀 드려도 될까요?
<chobom> SUN pc에 우분투 깔리나요?
<JasonJang> 아마도...딤
<HolyKnight> @histopian: 위례지구 모 신설초등학교 교명으로 누군가 '온조초등학교'를 제안했습니다. 위례성을 세운 '온조'를 기념한다는 취지였죠. 하지만 학부모들이 기를 쓰고 반대해 기각시켰습니다. '온조'에서 '원조교제'가 연상된다나요? 참 기발한 연상이었습니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 비슷한 일은 많이 있었습니다 에휴
<autowiz> SUN pc 라는게 어떤건지요?
<autowiz> 썬에서 나온 워크스테이션 같은건가요?
<autowiz> 일단 제가 아는부분까지는 SUN SPARC CPU 에는 리눅스가 설치가 안될거 같습니다.
<autowiz> AIX PowerPC 용은 가끔 있는데 ... 썬 울트라 스팍용도 있긴 했는데 썩히 정상적인 이용이 가능한정도는 아닐것도 같습니다.
<autowiz> 가능하면 솔라리스를 그냥 사용하시는걸 추천드립니다. 솔라리스도 나름 상당히 괜찮은 OS 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 이시간엔 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 ㅠㅠ 특정 작업이 이상하게 돌아간다 싶더니만
<autowiz> 펜타그라프 키보드가 수명이 다 됐는지 키 몇개가 세게 눌러야 동작하네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 키보드 하나 사실 때 됐군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 므흐흐흐 그렇잖아도 사고싶던 녀석이 있었는데 핑계거리가 제대로 생긴 건지도 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금 저희 서버 중 하나가 팬속도가 엄청나게 도는데, bmc 접속이 안되서 상태 파악이 안되네요..
<autowiz> 저도 HP 서버 중에 비슷한 적이 있었는데
<autowiz> PWM 프로세서 문제인지 온도 센서 문제인지 결국엔 못잡고 그냥 조금더 시끄러운채로 방치하긴 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 수명에 문제 생기지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 아 PC 에서는 PWM 부분만 고장난 보드가 하나 있어서 제가 그 친구를 위해 수동 속도 조절이 가능한 CPU 맨을 선물한 적이 있네요
<autowiz> 수명에 문제가 생길 수 있습니다만 팬만 종종 갈아주면 어느정도 버틸 수 도 있지 않을까 싶었습니다.
<autowiz> 최고속도로 돈다면 얘기가 좀 달라지긴 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 음... 지금 문제 있는 서버는 절대 끄면 안되는 서버라서 오늘 이거 좀 해결해야겠네요
<autowiz> 작업이 커지게되면 몇시간정도 끄긴 하셔야 할껍니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 어떤 프로세스가 100%를 쓰는군요
<Work^Seony> kipmi0이라는데..
<Work^Seony> 종종 있는 일인가봐요... 구글링하니까 글이 많이 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그래도 팬 소리가 그대로인데... 좀 기다려봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 조금 걸리지요
<autowiz> cpu 온도가 내려가면 pwm 이 반응하는데 보통 시간이 조금 걸립니다.
<autowiz> 그걸 사람 귀로 느끼기는 또 시간이 걸릴 수 있구요
<Work^Seony> 소리가 아주 살짝 줄어든 느낌이 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 온도 확인은 가능하신가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  랙 중간에 박혀있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하지만 팬 소리로 파악이 가능할 정도로 팬이 돌았죠
<Work^Seony> 음... 아직도 그리 도는거 같네요...
<autowiz> 간혹 계속 듣다보면 이놈인지 저놈인지 헷갈릴때가 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 뒤로 가니까 바람이 쌩쌩 불어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 현제 cpu 로드는 몇% 정도 되나요?
<autowiz> cpu 온도 확인해보는게 젤 좋을거 같긴 한데 말이지요 ^^
<Work^Seony> lm-sensors로 나오는 씨퓨 온도는 40도도 안되요
<Work^Seony> iostat으로 보면 96% 아이들에...  뭔가 좀 오류가 있나보네요..
<Work^Seony> 아 이 서버는 리붓 못하는데...
<autowiz> 일과시간 피해서는 작업이 가능한가요?
<autowiz> 이중화 방안이라도 마련하셔야 하는거 아닌지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨... 이거 ceph 클러스터라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 사실 생각해보면, 제가 일하는 곳의 규모가 오픈스택이 필요한 곳이 아니긴 한데..
<autowiz> 저는 아직 오픈스택이 정확하게 뭔지 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 걍 지금 팬 풀스피드로 도는 서버가 블럭 스토리지 클러스터 중 하나에요
<Work^Seony> 저거 끄면, 전체 시스템에 영향이 간다는 소리죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번 연휴 기간에 디스아너드 라는 게임을 했는데, 명작입니다.  필히 해봐야하는 게임이네요...
<autowiz> 세상에는 명작게임이 너무 많은거 같습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서 저도 한 게임만 붙잡고있지 않으려구요
<Work^Seony> 하루는 제가 게임 같이 하는 한국 엑박 유저분들 채팅창에, 하나라도 진득히 오래하는 게임이 있었으면 좋겠다고 했더니,
<Work^Seony> 어떤 분이, 세상에 재밌는 게임이 얼마나 많은데 하나만 오래하냐고... 인생은 짧고 게임은 많다네요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 세기의 명언이 될지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 그분 말씀 듣고 뭔가 깨달은게 있어서, 하나만 오래하는건 관두기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스팀 같은데서는 시간이 좀 지나면 세일 엄청나게 하거든요
<autowiz> 저도 MOTOGP 15 왠만큼 했으니 이제 다른거 해봐야 겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그런식으로 예전에 못해봤던 명작들 많이 해보려구요
<autowiz> 일단 스타2 를 두개나 해야하는데
<autowiz> 살짜기 엄두가 안나네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 확장팩 스토리요?
<autowiz> 네~
<Work^Seony> 걍 스토리 모드만 하시면 되죠.  저는 대전은 안해요
<autowiz> 스토리모드만 하는데도 시간이 꽤 걸리더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아...  뭐 시간날 때 조금씩 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님은 기계식 어떤 축이 제일 마음에 드시나요?
<autowiz> 어찌된 일인지 키가 살짝 빠져있었네요  . 키보드가 고쳐졌습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흑축요
<Work^Seony> 항상 흑축입니다.'
<Work^Seony> 갈축 몇 번 쳐봤는데, 영 별로였구요...
<Work^Seony> 청축은 클릭음이 좀 재밌긴 했어요
<Work^Seony> 만약 키보드를 하나 더 산다면 흑축을 사겠지만, 청축 하나쯤은 사도 괜찮을 것 같긴 해요
<autowiz> 흑축도 리니어 이지요?
<Work^Seony> 네 흑축이 리니어...
<Work^Seony> 적축은 흑축보다 키압이 약한 리니어...
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직히 흑축도 키압 약해요..
<autowiz> 기계식 키보드가 게임에 적합한 이유 하나를 발견했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다들 흑축이 뭐가 키압이 쎄다고 그러는지... 키보드 치다 손꾸락 뿌러지는 것도 아니고..
<autowiz> 적축은 살짜기 너무 키앞이 없는거 같기도 하고 그렇더라구요
<Work^Seony> 보통 게이밍 키보드라고 팔리는게 흑축이에요
<autowiz> 키 스트로크가 7mm 정도라고 치고
<Work^Seony> 그게, 일단 키가 인식되는 지점이 상당히 짧고, 스프링 반발력이 쎄서 프로게이머들한테 좋다네요
<autowiz> 멘브레인은 중간쯤 지나서 키 입력이 되는데
<autowiz> 기계식은 2mm 정도에서 인식이 됩니다.
<autowiz> 구름타법으로 타이핑 하는 시점 아니면 대부분 키는 끝까지 누르면서 작업이든 게임이든 하게 되는데
<autowiz> 키가 눌러지는 도중에 이미 입력이 되어 있는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (적축은 손가락 올려놓는다고 하다가 살짝 눌려서 입력되는경우도 있습니다 ㅎㅎ )
<Work^Seony> 구름타법 한 번 해봤는데, 전 못하겠더라구욯ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네  그래서 오타율도 적죠
<autowiz> 자동으로 되기도 하고 안되기도 하고 저는 뭐 그렇습니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사실 그런 면에서보면, 펜타그래프도 나쁘진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 힘을 덜 들이고 타자를 칠 수 있으니
<autowiz> 적축 쓰다보니 멤브레인 , 펜타그라프 둘다 키압이 너무 심합니다.
<autowiz> 적축은 그냥 손가락을 허공에 타이핑 하는 거 같은 느낌으로 해도
<autowiz> 되는데 , 전에는 잘 쓰던 키보드들 지금 쓸려니 손가락에 꽤나 힘을 줘서 눌러줘야 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...  저는 손꾸락에 힘을 줘서 타자를 치는 편이라 키압이 낮은건 좀 안맞을 것 같거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 살짝 약하게 쳐보기도하는데, 보통 그런 경우는 쌍자음 칠 때 오타를 내는 경우가 종종 있어서, 왠만하면 쎄게 내려칩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래서 그런지 제 키보드만 그런건지
<autowiz> 키가 쑤욱 눌려져서
<autowiz> 스트로크 끝에 부딧히는 음이 좀 나는 편입니다. 혼자 있을때는 재미있고 좋은데
<autowiz> 사무실에서는 살짝 신경쓰이는 정도라서
<Work^Seony> 아... 사무실에서는 키 소음 때문에 좀 그럴 수 있겠군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 소음은 치는 사람에 따라서 다른 거 같아요.  예전 제 사수는 갈축 썼는데 엄청 시끄러웠거든요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하지만 키보드를 제일 많이쓰는게 사무실인데 이걸 포기할 수 도 없고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네 알겠습니다.
<autowiz> 아 키보드 테스트 한다는게 저 맨트가 갑자기 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 생각해보면 펜타그라프 첨 접하고 계속 펜타그라프만 써왔었었는데
<autowiz> 젤 큰 이유가 조용해서 였거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실 직원들이 싫어하나봐요
<autowiz> 싫어하는지 까지는 아직 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 아무 말이나 표정이 없기는 했는데
<autowiz> 조만간 한번 물어봐야 할거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 개발팀 팀장인지라 별로 남 신경 쓰지는 않는 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 올 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 덕분제 자리고 구석탱이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 덕분에
<autowiz> 다리도
<autowiz> 다리도 -> 자리도
<Work^Seony> 터미널 안시코드가 0하고 01하고 색깔이 다르군요...
<Work^Seony> 음... 당연한건가 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 간만에 다시 공부했네요
<autowiz> 다른게 맞는거 같습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저번에 맥에다 vpn 설정했는데 윈도우10에서 접속이 안되길래 이번엔 리눅스에다 했는데도 접속이 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우가 이상있는건가...
<autowiz> vpn 프로그램은 은근 한방에 잘 안되더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 예전엔 잘 됐었거든요...
<Work^Seony> ppp0이라는 디바이스가 생성이 안되는군요..
<Work^Seony> 이게 문제였네...
<Work^Seony> 아 귀찮은데 그냥 openvpn 설치하는게 낫겠네요
<Work^Seony> 점점 복잡해지네요...
<autowiz> 일이 점점 커지는거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 이쯤이 시간이 좀 어정쩡 한거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 오전 일과 시작 전이군요
<autowiz> 좀 쉬긴 해야 하는데 , 잠깐 잘 수 는 있지만 길게 잘 시간도 아니고
<autowiz> 시간이 아까워 계속 깨어 있자니 오후에 또 그로기가 될거같고
<Work^Seony> 지금 주무시면 하루 생활이 무너질지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안자도 하루 종일 멍하게 있을지도 모릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 그게 가능한 체력을 가진 시기는 지났어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 세월의 힘보다 사랑의 힘이 더 크지 않겠습니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사랑의 힘도 세월 앞에서는 작아지죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 1월 1일 신정 연휴 이후부터는 공부 시작하기로 마음 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ccnp 따려고 하는데, 덤프 보고 딸 생각하니까 왠지 부끄럽네요...
<autowiz> 자격증이라는게 뭐 대부분 그렇지 않겠습니까
<autowiz> 의지가 중요한거지 덤프 조금 보는건 뭐 괜찮다고 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 조금보는게 아니라 통째로 달달 외워갈건데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 어짜피 실제로 장비 설정할 능력도 되시는데 전혀 문제없습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 요즘 연말이라고 게임 세일 너무 많이 해서 고민이네요..
<autowiz> 하드 하나가 smart 주의(relocation event count) 가 좀 있어서  로우포멧하고 괜찮아졌다는 사람이 좀 있어서
<autowiz> 자료 백업할때 부터 뭔가 심상치 않더니만 , 로우포멧하다가 바보되더니 이젠 딸깍 소리 까지내며 , 저 죽어가고 있어요 주인님~ 하고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 흐...  저는 하드 하나가 Failure prediction threshold exceeded 떠서 하드를 교체했는데도 계속 뜨더라구요.  아무래도 레이드카드 바이오스 들어가서 메시지를 클리어해줘야할 거 같아요...
<autowiz> CPR 했더니 하드가 살아났어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오오
<Work^Seony> 연금술사시군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (사실은 그냥 땅바닥에 찍어줬다는 ㅋㅋ)
<autowiz> 꺄~ 난리났습니다 베드섹터 엄청 튀어나오고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하드가 이미 맛이 갔네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 윈도우용 irc 프로그램 괜찮은거 있을까요? mirc가 11일 남았다고 협박하네요.
<Work^Seony> 음... xchat은 윈도우에서 아마 유료일테구요...
<Work^Seony> 웹으로 쓰시는 건 어떠세요?
<lexlove> 그냥 폰으로 해야할까요? 혹은 웹도 괜찮죠.^^
<Work^Seony> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<Work^Seony> 이 링크를 사용하시면 됩니다.
<lexlove> 네.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-29
<autowiz> 저는 로봇이라서 사용이 안되는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> xchat2 가 윈됴에서 무료 입니다
<autowiz> 저는 quassel 쓰고 있습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑스챗 무료에요?
<autowiz> xchat2 만 무료인걸로 알고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 그런데 저는 xchat2 보다 quassel 이 더 좋아보여서 ㅋ
<autowiz> lex 님~ 혹시  ReX 님 아세요?
<lexlove> 웹으로 접속이 안되네요. 제가 뭔가를 잘못하나봐요. >.<
<Work^Seony> lex님은 rex님이랑 다른 분..
<lexlove> autowiz, 아뇨 모르는 분이세요
<Work^Seony> lexlove님은 아주 오래된 아얄씨 유저이시죠...
<autowiz> 아니요 제가 ReX 입니다. 아주 예전에 쓰던 닉넴 입니다 ㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 그래요? 괜히 친근감이 생기네요.^^
<autowiz> 한글자 차인인데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그쵸그쵸 ? 친근감 생기시죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그러네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 억지친근?
<Work^Seony> 친한척 ㅋ
<JasonJang> rexlove, ㅋ  저도 quassel 추천
<autowiz> 제순님 억지라니요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 디스아너드 게임 스팀에서 5천원입니다...  게임하시는 분들 꼭 사세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 겁나 재밌습니다
<autowiz> 어떤 장르에요?
<Work^Seony> 잠입 액션 겜이에요
<Work^Seony> 잠입겜이라 정말 침이 꼴깍 넘어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스팀이 참 묘한게, 저는 엑박으로 사서 하고있는 게임인데도 5천원에 세일하는거 보면 사게만드네요
<JasonJang> iLbb
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter__> 출근했습니다.
<lexlove> 집에 전에 쓰던 pc용 듀얼쇼크가 있는데 호환되면 진짜 재미있을거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 피씨용 듀얼쇼크라고 따로 있나요?
<lexlove> 네 pc의 패러럴 포트에 꼽아 쓸 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요... 요즘 스팀 겜들은 듀얼쇼크나 엑박패드를 대부분 다 지원하기 때문에 아마 될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 집에 패드가 많은데, 한국 살면 하나 보내드리고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 근데 온라인게임들은 키 변환 옵션에서 인식을 못하더라구요
<lexlove> 한국오실때 가지고......
<Gooos> 문득궁금하네요. QEMU를 실생활에서 어떻게 발음하시나요?
<Gooos> 그냥 큐이엠유?
<Work^Seony> 음... 사람마다 다른거 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 저 경우엔 큐이엠유라고하는게 좀 낫지않나 싶네요
<Gooos> 그렇군요..어떤분은 퀘뮤라고 하셔서 한동안 못 알아듣고 '응?' 하고 있었네요 ㅎ
<JasonJang> 저는 큐에뮤.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 아 퀘뮤=큐에뮤
<Gooos> 큐에뮤...보낸 제 차가 생각나는 이름이네요 ㅠㅠ
<Gooos> 큐에뮤라고 하니 퀘뮤라고 한게 이해가 되는군요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 학생 때 학교에서 msdn 무료로 제공해줬는데, 이거 없으니 윈도우를 다운 못받아서 아쉽네요
<lexlove> 예전꺼는 필요없나요?
<autowiz> 에무에무
<autowiz> (부끄부끄)
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 98요?
<autowiz> 개인적으로 OLED 를 올레드로 발음하는 CF 를 보고 저는 기가 막혔습니다 아주
<Work^Seony> 아몰레드 때문에 그렇죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 정확히는 AMOLED -> 아몰레드 였군요 참... ㅋㅋ 몰래는 뭘 몰래 ㅋㅋ
<Gooos> ㅋㅋㅋ 아몰레드 저도 생각나네요 ㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 노래까지 만들었으니..마케팅적으론 성공한듯하네요 ..아몰레~아몰레몰레몰레~
<Work^Seony> 부트캠프 윈도우를 외장하드에 설치하고 싶은데, 이게 생각처럼 쉽지않은가보네요...
<Gooos> 부트영역이랑 파티션을 합치면 되지 않을까요..?
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 대충 구글링해보니까, 일단 맥에 부트캠프를 사용해서 정상적으로 설치하고, 그걸 dd로 떠서 복원하는 식인가봐요...
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 안녕하세요
<Gooos> 안녕하세요 :)
<ihavnoth> 회사에서 bitbucket 도입을 검토하라네요? 혹시 써보신분 있으신가요? https://bitbucket.org
<Work^Seony> 저는 아니지만 저희 직원들은 매우 애용하고 있습니다
<ihavnoth> 이거 무료 아니죠?
<Gooos> 5명까지 무료라고 되어있네요
<autowiz> Free for small teams. Priced to scale.
<autowiz> 이라는군요
<ihavnoth> 전 소스를 다운받아서 설치할 수 있나 궁금했거든요
<ihavnoth> 안되나보군요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런식은 아닐 거에요...  무조건 비트버켓 웹사이트를 이용해야할 거에요
<ihavnoth> 자체 서버에 설치해 주는 서비스도 있는데 그건 더 비싸더라고요
<autowiz> https://bitbucket.org/product/pricing
<Work^Seony> 아... 있긴 있군요...
<autowiz> 여기보면 host in the cloud 랑 host on your server 가 있긴한데
<ihavnoth> redmine 쓰는 것보다 좋은 점이 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 비교 대상이 되나 몰겠네요
<Work^Seony> 1년에 $10이네요.  10유저...
<ihavnoth> 1달 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 시각적으로는 좀 낫지않나 싶은데, 기능적으로는 고만고만한 거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 1년이면 너무 싸네요
<autowiz> 클라우드로 쓸때랑 , 자체 서버로 쓸때 가격이 다르네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> one time fee라고 써있어서요...
<Work^Seony> https://www.atlassian.com/software/bitbucket/server?utm_source=bitbucket&utm_medium=bitbucket_home_and_pricing_page_ad&utm_campaign=home_and_pricing_page_ad&utm_content=bitbucket_behind_the_firewall
<autowiz> 원타임인데
<autowiz> 그게 연간인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 결제 창 내부 일부러 들어가봤는데
<Work^Seony> 근데 25유저부터는 가격이 확 오르네요
<autowiz> 자체서버 10유저 10불 일때 아래쪽 period 가 12개월은 include 이고 24개월 36개월은 추가로 얼마를 내야합니다.
<autowiz> 돈을 좀 번다 싶으면 확 걷어 가겠다는 거겠지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 추측인데, 유저 5명이라고해도 아마 유저를 삭제했대 재생성하고 하는건 안될 거 같어요
<autowiz> 저는 될거 같은데요
<ihavnoth> JIRA가 그렇게 할 수 있다고 들었어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럴까요...  일단 안해봤으니 확실히는 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정말 큰 개발 팀에서 수익을 창출하고
<autowiz> 조그만 공부나 연구팀 같은덴 싸게 싸게 홍보도 할겸 푼다는 정책이 아닐까 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 예전에 구글 비지니스에서, 자기 도메인으로 된 지메일 계정을 5개까지 무료로 줄 당시에, 유료로 바뀌면서 기존에 무료로 쓰던 계정은 삭제하고 재생성하는걸 막았거든요..
<ihavnoth> JIRA는 오픈 소스에 대해서는 무료라고 들었어요
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<ihavnoth> 전 비용 때문에 비추천에 한표를 던져야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 레드마인 잘 쓰고 계시면 굳이 바꿀 필요는 없어보여요
<ihavnoth> gitlab를 사용하고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 사장님이 gitlab을 구닥다리라고 생각하는 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 바꿀려고 하시는 거군요..
<ihavnoth> gitlab이 정말 구닥다리인가요? 설정을 잘 못한건가요?
<ihavnoth> 전 살짝 불편한 점이 있긴하지만... 설정이 잘 못해서 그런건지 기능상 한계인건지 모르겠네요
<lex_phone> 드디어 들어왔어요. ^^
<Work^Seony> irccloud네요
<ihavnoth> lex_phone: 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다~
<lex_phone> 설정이 안되서 포기하고 던져놨더니 됐네요
<autowiz> 뽀빠이님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LeO660M> 이달 말일은 가족끼리 이벤트 잡아서 하려구요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 타임캡슐.
<razGon_LeO660M> 자신의 1년동안의 결심이나 목표를 적어 놓구. 1년뒤에 말일에 확인하는 거.
<Work^Seony> 오... 좋네요
<razGon_LeO660M> 오프라인으로 적고 보이는 곳에 코팅하거나 냉장고에 붙이기.
<razGon_LeO660M> 온라인으로 구글드라이브에 저장.
<razGon_LeO660M> 애들도 5,7세 되서 적고 저장하려구요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 직접쓰고 사진으로 저장.
<HolyKnight> Hi
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<head|office> hi
<razGon_LeO660M> hi
<lexlove> hi
<head|office> ¤Ç¤Á
<head|office> ¤Ç¤Á
<head|office> hi
<head|office>  all korean???
<head|office> i'm korean
<autowiz> may be
<Work^Seony> head|office, 인코딩 바꾸세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Gooos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> head|office, 여기는 UTF8만 지원됩니다.
<head|office> font break  T.T
<Work^Seony> head|office,  No, it's not a font problem.  You gotta change your encoding from euckr to utf8
<head|office> i use x-irc program
<Work^Seony> head|office, This chatting server, FreeNode, works with only utf8.  Change your encoding set, and then re-launch your client.
<Work^Seony> it doesn't matter.  Please check your configurations
<head|office> okay
<HolyKnight> And restart the program.
<razGon_LeO660M> 헐..
<autowiz> 홀찡 ?  홀맨이랑 은 어떤 사이 이신가요?
<razGon_LeO660M> 여기 미국방인줄.
<Work^Seony> head|office, Or you can use your web browser and go to this address: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<Work^Seony> razGon_LeO660M, ㅋㅋ  새로 오신 분이 인코딩을 잘못 세팅하셨네요
<razGon_LeO660M> How can you type EN so naturally!
<razGon_LeO660M> 예 자주하는 문제죠
<head|office> i'm findng change encoding UTF8
<Work^Seony> head|office, Open this address on your web browser, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<Work^Seony> and let's talk in korean then.
<razGon_LeO660M> this is web-base chatting room.
<head|office> not available web irc TT
<head|office> i'll find fix this problum
<head|office> thanks for help
<Work^Seony> i don't understand why you can't open the web irc...
<autowiz> head , which os do you use?
<autowiz> OS
<Work^Seony> ok anyway, if you change your encoding, you have to re-start your irc client
<Work^Seony> 아... 익스는 안될 수도 있나
<razGon_LeO660M> 아니요. 되요.
<autowiz> 될껄요 아마도
<razGon_LeO660M> 근데 접근을 못시키게 한거 아닐까요?
<lexlove> 아.. 저는 오늘 익스플로러로 접속 실패했어요.
<Work^Seony> 그랬으면 웹사이트 자체를 이용할 수 없을 거에요..
<autowiz> x-irc 라는게 http://www.dgtalx.net/ 이거는 아니겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 아니면 방화벽에서 아예 webchat.freenode.net만 막았거나...
<okydoky> 됩니다.
<autowiz> http://xirc.sourceforge.net/ 이거라고 생각해야겠지요?
<razGon_LeO660M> 해보니 되네요.
<Work^Seony> 키를 잘못 누르신듯 ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 오키도키 저엿음.ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> encoding에 대한 개념이 없다면 좀 헤멜수 있죠.
<head|office> okay thank you i'll change irc chat program this program is not exist UTF8 options T.T
<razGon_LeO660M> 설마..
<Work^Seony> 헐... utf8이 없다니..
<razGon_LeO660M> masaka..
<autowiz> no way ~
<Work^Seony> 386 시절에 나온 프로그램인가
<head|office> i use windows xp
<head|office> this is office computer
<Work^Seony> use the web irc then.
<Work^Seony> it's the best option for you, i guess
<autowiz> ok that program ( x-irc ) is made up with MIRC + Script + Embedded dll .
<autowiz> Traditional MIRC don't support UTF-8
<autowiz> install xchat2 program instead.
<head|office> not support?
<Work^Seony> head|office, just use the web irc...
<head|office> okay T.T
<Work^Seony> 올해의 게임상은 위쳐3가 최다수상했네요
<autowiz> nowaday mIRC support utf-8 encoding , as I now
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 나올 RPG 게임의 기준을 바꿔버린 게임...
<razGon_LeO660M> 발더스 게이트와 비슷한 게임이죠.
<autowiz> mIRC 7.14 has been released! (October 13th 2010) , support utf-8 first
<razGon_LeO660M> 좀더 발전된 내용인가요?
<Work^Seony> 발더스 게이트는 제가 안해봐서 잘 모르겠지만, 위쳐는 위쳐만의 세계관이 따로 있어요
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로, 폴란드의 국민 소설을 게임으로 만든 걸로 알고있어요..
<Work^Seony> 무지 재밌습니다.  저는 한 130시간 정도 했는데 정말 정신없이 했어요
<razGon_LeO660M> 헉..
<razGon_LeO660M> 게임의 자유도가 높은게 발더스 게이트였거든요.
<Work^Seony> 몇몇 퀘스트는 정말 박수가 절로 나오더라구요...
<autowiz> 저도 motogp 15 한 110 시간 한거 같습니다
<razGon_LeO660M> 비슷한게 네버 윈터 나이트
<Work^Seony> 아... 위쳐는 그런 게임은 아니에요 '
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_LeO660M> 아..SRPG?
<Work^Seony> 자유도 높고 그런 게임은 아니구요, 위쳐 세계관 내에서 개발사가 만든 스토리대로 따라가는 오픈월드 RPG에요
<razGon_LeO660M> dd
<razGon_LeO660M> 그렇군요.
<autowiz> 스토리나 작화가 멋져서 다들 빠져든거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 다른 게임이랑은 좀 다른게, 세계관이나 인물들 배경스토리가 소설로 이미 확립되어있구요
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_LeO660M> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 설정이나 이런게 꼬일일 없이 완벽한 스토리가 기반으로 깔려있어요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 성인용 게임이라 19금 장면도 많이 나오죠
<autowiz> 아이 부끄부끄
<Work^Seony> 위쳐 세계의 풍경이 정말 아름답습니다.
<autowiz> (아직 10대 감성 오즈 ....  음 ... 몰매맞을려나요? ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> 특히 노을 질 때랑 야산에서 나무잎 찰랑 거릴 때 가만히 보고있으면 무지 아름다워요
<autowiz> 갑자기 블-더 님이 나오셔서 뭐라고 하실지도 ^^
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는 빨리 끝내서 130시간이구요,
<Work^Seony> 다른 유저들 중에서 300시간 넘게한 사람들 많아요
<autowiz> pc 게임은 AA 가 절대적이더군요 해상도 아무리 높아봐야 , 해상도 절반을 깍아먹어도 AA 적용시키는게 화면히 훨 이뻐 보입니다.
<Work^Seony> 심지어 게임 리뷰하는 게임전문 사이트에서도 리뷰어가 출시 전에 100시간 하고서도, 아직 조금 밖에 못해봤다 라고 말했을 정도죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 게임관련해서는 정말 서니님 완전 핫 해지시는 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이러니 저러니 해도 위쳐3는 확실한 건, RPG게임의 평가 기준을 바꿔놨어요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 요즘 제 관심사라서요...
<head|office> 오오오
<head|office> 이제 됬다
<head|office> 서니님
<Work^Seony> 이제 잘 나오네요
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> head you can read ... 음 되시는군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> head|office, 축하해요~
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 제로 아얄씨로
<head|office> 해결햇어요
<head|office> 엑스 아얄씨는 그게 없더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> x-irc는 처음 들어봤어요
<head|office> 아우 안되는 영어로 쓰느라 힘들엇어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> xchat만 써봤는지라...
<head|office> 예전에 많이 썻엇어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 힘든만큼 성숙해지실지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 그게 편해서 쓰다가 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 감사합니다~!
<head|office> 근데 왜 채널을 외국 서버를 이용하시는거에요? ㅎ
<head|office> 전 그랜드 마스터님 소개로 왔습니당 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희가 이용하는건 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 여기가 캐노니컬에서 지정한 한국 우분투 공식 채널이에요
<razGon_LeO660M> 위쳐3가 거의 기념비적인 문제로 되었군요.
<head|office> 우분투가 어떤 건가요? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 그랜드마스터'님은 한-아얄씨 사용자
<razGon_LeO660M> 음..
<head|office> 여긴 사람들이 말씀도 많이 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> razGon_LeO660M, 게임 리뷰어로 유명한 앵그리죠가, 앞으로 나오는 모든 RPG게임은 위쳐3랑 비교하겠다 라고 선언했죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잉? 우분투가 뭔지 모르는데 여길 오셨어요?
<razGon_LeO660M> 플레그쉽이군요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 리눅스라는 종교에
<head|office> 네 그랜드 마스터님 소개로 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 여러 신들이 있죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 레드헷.
<razGon_LeO660M> 슬렉웨어.
<Work^Seony> 음... 우분투는, 리눅스 라고하는 운영체제 중 하나에요
<razGon_LeO660M> 데비안.
<head|office> 아항 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일반적으로 개발자나 회사 서버용도로 많이 사용하죠...
<razGon_LeO660M> 데비안의 발전된 아형으로 우분투가 나왓고.
<Work^Seony> 걍 컴쟁이들 쓰는 프로그램이라고 생각하심 됩니다...
<razGon_LeO660M> 가장 많이 쓰이는 리눅스 OS중에 하는 겁니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 하나입니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 리눅스는 윈도우와 달리 기본적으로 넷트워크에 대한 개념이 강합니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 이게 컴퓨터 전공하시는 분들은 자연스러운 거지만
<razGon_LeO660M> 저처럼 비전공자에게는 조금 생소한 환경입니다.
<Work^Seony> 컴전공자들한테도 좀 생소하긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 게다가 웃긴게. 같은 우분투라도 입는 옷이 달라지면 버젼도 이름도 달라져요.
<razGon_LeO660M> head|office, 남자세요? 나이가?
<razGon_LeO660M> 혹시 북두신권 만화 보셧는지요?
<razGon_LeO660M> 윈도우는 북두신권이라고 한회사에서 한가지 버전을 중심으로 이어져 오는 거라면
<lexlove> head|office, 걱정마세요. 저도 초보에요.^^
<razGon_LeO660M> 여러 류파로 갈라지는 남두신권이 리눅스라고 보시면 됩니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 그중에서 많은 사람들이 하는 남두신권이 우분투.ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 종교버젼도 있죠.ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 요리 버젼이 낫겟군요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 윈도우는 짜장면이죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 리눅스는 파스타라고 보시면 됩니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 윈도우는 크게 변화가 있어도 짜장에 면을 얹은것이라는 개념이 확실하죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 근데 파스타는 파스타 그것도 스파게티. 링귀니. 라자냐. 마카로니.
<razGon_LeO660M> 버젼이 많고. 쓰는 소스에 따라서 크림. 토마토. 올리브. 그외 간장이나 심지어는 짬뽕소스...
<razGon_LeO660M> 이런것을 올려도 결국은 파스타라는 큰개념으로 쓰이죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 우리가 그중에서 토마토 파스타를 많이 먹는데. 그게 우분투라고 보시면 됩니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 하지만 우리나라에서 짜장면의 위력은 압도적이죠.
<lexlove> 어디선가 본건데 윈도우는 본네트를 땜질해놓은 차이고 리눅스는 본네트를 열어서 이것저것 고치고 바꿀 수 있는 차라고 하더라구요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 그리고 파스타는 자신이 직접 요리하는 경우가 많죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 사실 알고보면 직접 고쳐쓸 수 있다는게 별로 장점은 못되요
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅇㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 고칠 줄 알아야... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 직접요리하는게 위험성이 크죠.
<ihavnoth> 인터넷 검색해보니 redmine + git과 redmine + gitlab이 있는데
<head|office> 아주
<head|office> 설명을
<head|office> 적절하게 해주시네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> redmine + gitlab을 사용하는 특별한 이유가 있을까요?
<head|office> 파스타는 조리해 먹기도 힘들고
<head|office> 그래서전 짜장면을 좋아합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 저도 맥빠가 됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 맥은 간짜장.ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 나름 간을 자신이 할수 있는..
<razGon_LeO660M> 아니면 짬뽕?ㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎ아 여긴 잠수가 허용이 되는 채널인가요
<head|office> 들어와서 이야기도 하다가
<lexlove> 네 허용되요.
<head|office> 일도 하다가 ㅎ
<head|office> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그리고 조용할때는 한없이 조용해요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 저도 일하면서 들어오거든요.ㅎ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 적절한 때 잘 들어오신거에용.^^;
<head|office> 그렇군요 활발해서 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 잠시 소장님이 시키신게 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 일좀 후딱끝내고 오겟심더 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 걱정말고 일하셔요~
<head|office> 네네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 가족들과 1년 목표를 자신것 쓰고
<razGon_LeO660M> 가족공동의 비젼도 목표로 세우려구요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 모레 한해를 맞이하면서 쓰는 타임캡슐이벤트에요
<head|office> 아 그리고 전 남자입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아까 대답한다는게 까먹고 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_LeO660M> 여자분이시면 북두 신권을 모르실까봐.ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 파스타가 설명이 가장 접근이 쉬울거 같군요
<Seony> 성별 맞춤형 설명!
<lexlove> irc는 아직도 여성우대인거 같아요
<autowiz> 누구누구는 좋으시겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 점심 먹고 올게용
<autowiz> 맛점하세요~~
<razGon_xChat> 오늘은 네트웍이 불량이 많군요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 연말이라고 이번주 한주에만 지출이 꽤 많네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 포테토 님
<autowiz> 사진 주세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 맛점들 하셧습니까 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네. 맛있게 먹고 왔어요~
<razGon_xChat> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_xChat> 맛점 하셧는지요?
<head|office> ㅎㅎ 오늘 종무식해서
<head|office> 기분이 좋네요 3시까지 일하고 종무식하러 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 맛점 햇어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그럼 내일하고 모레 쉬나요?
<head|office> 거기다가 주말까지 ~_~
<lexlove> 와~~~~ 왕부럽당~
<autowiz> 좋은데요? 거기 어딘가요?
<head|office> 제가 설계직종에 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅜㅜ 조그만 설계 사무실입니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 혜화동에 어반엑스라고 쪼마난데 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xChat> 부럽.
<razGon_xChat> 아.. 스트레스 많이 받으시것네요
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 설계가 뭐 그렇죠 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 컴퓨터쪽도 스트레스
<razGon_xChat> 제친구가 건축사인데..ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 장난 없다던데 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 진짜요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 건축사무소 개업하셧어요
<razGon_xChat> 지금은 개업햇겟죠.
<razGon_xChat> 마지막 소식이 2년전이라.
<razGon_xChat> 그때 나온다 만다 햇거든요.
<razGon_xChat> 졸라 힘들다고.
<autowiz> 제 사촌동생도 어디더라 서울대 입구역근처에 설계 사무실 다니는데 거의 죽어가던데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 여자얜데
<autowiz> 점점 남자가 되어 가는듯한 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_xChat> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xChat> 이게 날새기 작업을 많이 하다보니 힘든거 같더군요.
<razGon_xChat> 거의 가수들과 같다고.
<bluedusk> 저도 점점 인간 말종이 되가는듯한.. ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_xChat> 앨범낼기한이 다가와서.ㅎ
<razGon_xChat> 없는 곡 없는 목소리내느라고.
<lexlove> 저도 직업 바꾸면서 설계쪽 가려다가 체력적으로 힘들거 같아서 포기했어요.
<autowiz> 렉스님은 건강히 오래오래 이방의 빛이 되어주시지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 빛이 되기엔 너무 오래됐어요. 빛이 바랬다고나 할까...
<head|office> +설계가 힘듭니다 흑 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 근데 다들 안 힘든게 어디있겟어요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 전 3시까지 마감해야할일이 있어서 잠시또 잠수를 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 시간이 지날 수록 연륜과 여유와 단순히 이쁘기보단 아름다움으로 그 미(美) 가 승화 될 수 있는 그런 분이라고 굳게 믿어 의심치 않사옵니다.
<autowiz> 네 수고하세요~
<lexlove> autowiz, 아름답게 가꿔야할 거 같은 생각이 막 듭니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 원본이 충분히 아름다우시리라 생각합니다 효효효
<lexlove> 체력보강을 위해서 요새 탁구 배우러 다니는데 겸사겸사 아름다운(?) 몸매를 만들까 했는데 망했어요.
<autowiz> 왜 망했다고 하시나요? ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 맥에 부트캠프 설치하다 중간에 설치가 잘못됐는데, 파티션 테이블이 깨진거 같네요..
<lexlove> 거기 오래다니신 언니들 몸매를 스캔해보니 배가 나와있고 허벅지가 굵고. 흑;;
<autowiz> 오래다니긴 했으나 적절한 추가 조치가 없었지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> Seony: 파티션 위자드라던가 뭐 그런게 먹힐까요? winpe 부팅해서 작업을 해보시는 방법도 있을듯 합니다만.
<Seony> 맥에서 테이블이 깨진 거 같아요...
<Seony> 아 골치아프네요..
<Seony> 걍 윈도우를 깔지 말던가 해야지..
<Seony> 타임머신으로 복원해야겠어요
<autowiz> 타이머신짱~
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 타임머신님은 좀 짱이죠
<Seony> 저는 이만 복원하러 갑니다.
<head|office> 저 남자입니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 여자인줄 착각을 하신거아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 저한테 하시니 말씀이 아니구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 사무실에 혼자 있어요. 룰루랄라~~~
<head|office> 어린이 날 이군요..
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 아..맥미니 마우스 먹통되서 움직이지 않는데 어떻게 설정메뉴 띄우죠..?!
<lexlove> 다들 바쁜가봐요.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 사진 카톡에 드렸었는데~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> gjf
<bluedusk> 헐 사진을 카톡으로 주고 받는 사이셨군요...
<bluedusk> ....
<lexlove> 특별한 사이 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 술잔을 나눈 사이입니다...ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아항...
<autowiz> 오해하시면 아니되옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오오오오오
<PotatoGim> 드디어 쉬핑되었네요
<PotatoGim> 새해 첫 코딩은 새로운 키보드로...
<autowiz> 새해첫코딩은 1월 1일 01시 01분 01초 부터 시작해야 하는거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 1월 1일 0시0분0초에 #include ....... ㅇ?
<DarkCircle> 좀 더 정석대로 하자면 /** ....
<HolyKnight> https://eclipse.org/che/index.html
<HolyKnight> 이클립스 클라우드 출시
<HolyKnight> 인터넷 안되는 환경ㅇ에서도 내부망으로 직원들과 협업가능
<PotatoGim> 우엉..
<lexlove> 왜 우세요? 키보드 못쓰게 해서 그래요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨..ㅋㅋ 이클립스 클라우드에 감탄해서...
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저 무거워빠진 IDE를...
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<head|office> 굳밤되셔유 ㅎ
<razGon_HPstream> 리하이요
<razGon_HPstream> 딸아이의 노트북으로 접속햇습니다.
<razGon_HPstream> 울마눌님 또 사직서 신공쓸거 같네...
<heads123> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
 * heads123 's iPhone is now playing the Song Pony (Jump On It) [feat. Ginuwine] [Sick Individuals Remix] from Tough Love
<heads123> 아회식하고 와떠니
<heads123> 정신이 없네요 ㅎ
<aasas> hi
<heads123> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<heads123> 서니님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<heads123> 안계시나 .. ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 미국에
<HolyKnight> 사심
<heads123> 홀리 나이트님이
<heads123> 그랜드 마스터 님이다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<heads123> 맞져 ㅋㅋㅋ
 * heads123 's iPhone is now playing the Song Phoenix (Rocket Pimp Remix) from MDK ft. Nick Sadler
 * heads123 's iPhone is now playing the Song GAMMA GAMMA (Original Mix) from Tritonal
<autowiz> 새로운 하루가 시작 되었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘은 수요일 이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홀리찡
<autowiz> 홀리찡 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그냥 ... 심심하실까봐 불러봤어요~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 오도찡...
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<lex_phone> 아침부터 훈훈하네요. ^^
<autowiz> lex 님도 안녕하세요
<autowiz> ^______________________________^
<razGon_xChat> 굳모닝요
<autowiz> 라즈곤님도 좋은 아침 되세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_xChat> 옙
<Gooos> 굿모닝입니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-30
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 이틀후면 또 한살을 먹네요.
<Seony> 저는 미국에 몇년 살았다고, 그 생각은 못했네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 미국은 나이를 크게 신경쓰지 않죠?
<Seony> 거의 신경쓰지 않죠...
<lexlove> 좋은 문화인거 같아요.^^
<Seony> 제 부서장은, 저 취업하고 6개월인가 지나고나서 나이 묻더라구요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저희 회사도 제 나이가 제일 많아요.
<Seony> 저희는 아무래도 좀 특수한 환경탓이라, 나이가 70 넘는 분들도 종종 있어요
<lexlove> 와~ 멋지다.
<autowiz> 정말이지 이렇게는 더이상 살면 안될거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 남은 생이 하루하루가 소중한데
<autowiz> 시간을 소중히 써야만 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 어디서 들은 얘긴데, 나중에 나이가 60 70이 넘었을 때, 내가 젊었을 때 왜그리 일만 하면서 인생을 즐기지 못했을까 하고 후회한다고 하네요
<lexlove> 맞아요. 하고 싶은 것들을 하고 살아야 해요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 지금도 10대 20대때 더 놀껄 하고 후회하고 있으나 지금당장의 현실과 미래를 위한다는 명분으로 즐기기 보다는 일만 하고 있긴 하네요... 그래도 뭐 일단 돈이 있어야 돌 수 도 있으니... 물론 꼭 돈이 많이 안드는 방법도 있겠으나
<autowiz> 저는 페라리 한번 사보는게 일단 목표라
<autowiz> 100년 후에 뵙겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 이번에 진급하면 더 이상의 목표는 없습니다.  걍 적당히 일하고 놀거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 이번에 아프고나서(지금도 회복중) 죽도록 일해봐야 몸만 축나요. 전 마라톤을 100m 달리기처럼 달렸어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 인생은 페이스조절이 중요해요
<autowiz> lex 님 사랑합니다. 엄청난 일을 해내셨어요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저에게 문제가 있어요. 뭘하면 공격적으로 해요. 체력보강을 위해서 탁구를 배우고 있는데 월~금 계속하다 결국 아파서 2주 쉬었어요.
<lexlove> 그래서 요즘은 하루 걸러 다녀요.^^;;;;
<autowiz> 그 문제 제가 좀 고쳐드리고싶네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 낭창낭창하게 되는데로 살기~
<autowiz> 이런것도 가끔은 필요하지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 헬스 다니다 무릎나가고 수영다니다 어깨 나가고. 뭘해도 죽도록....ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 진짜 공격적으로 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헬스는 그럴 수 있는데 수영하다가 어깨 다치신분 얘기는 처음이네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 요새는 많이 나아졌어요. 체력이 딸려서 걍 아파버리니까 나름 많이 쉬고 있어요
<autowiz> 혹시.... 평소 성격도 한성격 하시는 ??   ^^   퍼퍽
<lexlove> 제가 잘못된 방법으로 했나봐요. 막 자유형 배워서 또 죽도록 왔다갔다 했더니 어깨에 무리가 팍~
<autowiz> 몸이 적응을 못한상태에서 무리하게 써서 그럴 수 도 있습니다.
<Seony> 원래 운동 처음 시작할 때 다들 잘못 생각하시는 게, 처음부터 빡시게 하시려고 한다는 거죠...
<Seony> 천천히 해야하거든요..
<autowiz> 조금씩 올리면 괜찮을 수 도 있는데 근육이나 마음이 움직일려고하는걸 인대나 관절이 못받쳐주는경우가 생길 수 있거든요
<lexlove> 그런거 같아요. 시작하고 얼마 안되서 아픈거라서
<lexlove> 한계치를 넘어야 한다는 강박관념이 있었나봐요. 조금만 더, 조금만 더... 하다가 무리가 된거 같아요.
<autowiz> 6개월 1년 이상 한 상태면 몸 다치는경우가 적어지더라구요. 한곳만 무리하게 써서 생기는건 어쩔 수 없지만서두
<autowiz> lex 님은 욕심쟁이~
<lexlove> 평소 성격은 여성스럽고.... 음.... 제 성격표현하다는게 참 어렵네요.
<autowiz> 어려운건 남이 대신해 주는게 맞습니다.    그런고로 제가 직접 .... 응? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 회사에서는 의도적으로 만든 성격이라 약간은 냉정하고 무표정하게 일해요. 집이나 지인들과는 착한 편입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뽀빠이님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 어서오세요~
<autowiz> 저는 얼마전에 짐 옮기다가 손등을 좀 다쳐서 아... ㅠㅠ    손 을 많이 쓰다보니 다른데는 다 괜찮은데
<autowiz> 눈이랑 손은 다치면 막 짜증나거든요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 옛날에 렉스님이랑 단군넷에서 챗할 때, 인터넷 회사에 진상짓해서 블랙리스트에 오른 고객이라는 얘기가 기억나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그때 재밌었는데...
<autowiz> 한번은 한쪽눈으로 게임한다고 하다가 답답해 죽는줄 알았네요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 헉;;; 한쪽 눈으로 게임을 하다니. 엄청 어지러울거 같아요.
<lexlove> Seony, 그걸 기억하시다니. 제 흑역사에요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 네 많이 어지럽습니다.
<autowiz> lex 님 도 흑역사가 오호호
<lexlove> 흠흠;;; 많습니다.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 세상에 완벽한 사람은 없군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 당시 챗하면서 리눅스 할 때 찍어놓은 제 바탕화면 스크린샷도 블로그에 여전히 있죠  ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저 기억나요. 투명처리된 거 맞죠? 참 멋지더라구요.
<lexlove> 블로그가서 다시 봐야겠어요.^^
<Seony> 네 당시에는 투명하게 만드는게 쉽지않았을 때였거든요
<Seony> 방금 보고왔는데 당시 MSN 친구목록에 렉스님이 보이는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> icq 도 초반엔 많이 썼었습니다. 대형 업체의 메신저는 뭔가 구속당하는 느낌이라 msn , aol 등등 보다는 icq 를 좀 썼었는데
<autowiz> irc 말고는 다른건 정말 많이 바꼈네요
<autowiz> 기억이 타래를 물고 하나 하나 예전 기억들이 떠오르는 중입니다 ^^
<lexlove> 보고왔어요. 저 있네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> msn 친구였던 어떤 분과 같이 했던 그 밤도   ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 추억팔이가 가장 재밌죠
<lexlove> 네. 그때 생각이 납니다.^^ 소중한 추억이에요~
<lexlove> Seony, 제가 댓글 달아놨네요. 닉네임이 잿빛바다여서 모르셨을라나? 잿빛바다가 저에요.
<Seony> 그 닉은 기억이 안나네요
<lexlove> 한창 와우하던 시절이라 와우 닉네임으로 했네요.
<autowiz> 잿빛바다님은 많이 들어본 닉이네요
<Seony> 와우도 하셨었군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 좀 심하게 했죠. 40인 공대도 따라다니고.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 와우도 당근 전투적으로 하셨으리라 사료되옵니다만 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아니에요. 길치여서 길드원들 많이 죽였어요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 농땡이를 부리지 않는 정도라고 할까나 게임을 잘하는건 아니에요. "여자중에서 좀 하는" 이라고 표현하더군요.
<Seony> 요즘은 게임 안하시구요?
<lexlove> 게임을 잘하는게 아니고 좋아해요.
<lexlove> 체력이 안받쳐줘서 못하고 디아블로2 가끔 해요.
<Seony> 디아2를 아직도 하시는군요..
<Seony> 어느 사이트 가니까, 디아2 하는 분들 많더라구요...
<lexlove> 걍 가끔 간단히 하기에 편해서요.
<Seony> 근데 사실 디아3도 하다보면 졸려서 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 다른 게임들은 가끔 들어가면 패치하다 끝나요.
<lexlove> 와우도 30시간 결제했는데 다 못썼어요.
<lexlove> 제 체력이 어디까지 갔었냐면 점심 약속으로 밥먹고 집에 오면 열이 나고, 운전을 좀 했다 싶으면 열이 나고,
<Seony> 사실 그런 면에서 보면, 콘솔게임은 하드웨어 업그레이드 할 필요도 없고 운영체제 달라졌다고 안되는 일이 없어서 편하긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 게임을 한시간 이상하면 열이 나고, 큭
<Seony> 흐...
<Seony> 요즘은 운동 하시구요?
<lexlove> 네. 요즘은 그때보다는 나아져서 체력보강차원으로 탁구 배워요.^^
<lexlove> 이제 3개월차에요.
<Seony> 오 탁구... 유산소 운동이죠..
<lexlove> 탁구가 팔운동인줄 알았는데 다리운동이더라구요.
<autowiz> 거의 전신운동이지 않을까 싶습니다만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네 전신운동이에요. 땀이 쫙~ 납니다.^^
<autowiz> 저도 같이 하고 싶어지네요
<autowiz> 땀도 흘리고 스트레스도 풀고, 살도 빼고
<Seony> 전 안하고 싶습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 걍 체중 유지용으로 집에서 하는 운동으로 족해요
<lexlove> 탁구를 어느정도 하다가 수영을 다시 배워야겠어요. 한창 재미있을때 그만둬서 아쉬워요.
<Seony> 저도 수영은 좀 하고싶어요..
<Seony> 운동보단 생존기로 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 맞아요. 물에 빠지면 나올 수는 있어야 하니깐
<lexlove> 집에서 수영장이 더 가깝고 수강료도 더 싸요.ㅋ
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 여기는 수영을 따로 가르쳐주는데가 없다보니... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그럼 어떻게 배워요? 학교에서 배우나?
<Seony> 네 아마 여기는 어릴 때 학교에서 공교육으로 가르치는거 같더라구요 
<lexlove> 그렇구나. 부럽네요.
<autowiz> lex 님 건강하세요~~ ^_________^
<lexlove> 건강을 향해 가고 있습니다. 곧 맥주 한캔정도는 마실 수 있지 않을까 기대하고 있어요.^^
<autowiz> 어서 쾌차 하셔서 저랑 맛있는술도 한잔 할 날이 왔으면 좋겠습니다요
<autowiz> 꽃술 뱀술 인삼술 더덕술 입술 ...   음음 입술은 아니고 죄송합니다.   이거 철컹철컹 각인가요 ?? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 체력과는 무관하게 몸에서 알콜을 잘 분해를 못해서 술을 잘 못마시죠
<JasonJang> "rex love 맞아요. 물에 빠지면 나올 수는 있어야 하니깐" <--- 보다는, 물에 빠지면 나이외에 1인 정도는 살려야 하니까... ^^
<lexlove> 거기까지는 생각을 못했네요. 한명정도는 살릴 수 있어야겠네요.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 새롭게 나온 해킹 게임이, 리눅스 맥 전부 다 돌아가네요..
<autowiz> 어? 그런게 나왔나요?
<Seony> http://store.steampowered.com/app/365450/
<Seony> 가격도 지금 세일해서 무지 쌉니다.
<Seony> 나온지 얼마 안된 게임이라, 업링크보다 그래픽도 훨씬 낫고 멀티 플랫폼이고 좋네요
<autowiz> 좋네요 ㅎㅎ 저 이거 살꺼같습니다.
<Seony> 게임에 대한 간단한 한글 소개는 여기 https://namu.wiki/w/Hacknet
<autowiz> 스팀 계정만들게 생겼네요
<Seony> 게임 전체가 터미널 명령어 기반이라네요
<Seony> 아 근데 참고로, 리눅스 지원한다고해서 저게 실행이 그냥 쉽게 되진 않을 거에요.  혹시나 리눅스에서 돌리실 생각이시면 고민해보세요.  뭐 어차피 스팀이니까 윈도우에서 또 받아서 하면 되긴하지만..
<Seony> 나무위키 보니까, 튜토리얼 중에서 ps로 프로세스 kill하는 과정이 있다네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 사야겠따...
<Seony> 멀티 지원하는 해킹게임 나오려면 얼마나 더 기다려야할까요..
<Seony> 너무 매니악해서 나오기 힘들려나
<Seony> autowiz, 게임플레이 궁금하시면 유튜브에 어떤 BJ가 올린 영상 있어요
<Seony> autowiz, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4RRqWJMS_M
<Seony> 처음 시작하는거 보니까 os부터 부팅하네요...  진짜 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 기회가 되면 한번 올려보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사야겠습니다
<lex_phone> 저같은 초보가 하기엔 힘들겠죠?
<autowiz> 초보라니요?
<autowiz> 비슷한 게임을 해본적 있는데 초반에 하나하나 다 알려주기때문에 조금의 응용력만 있으면 재미있게 플레이 하실 수 있으실듯 합니다.
<JasonJang> 좀 봤는데...네퉉햌 개념 파악'하기에 좋은 게임이네요.
<lexlove> 저도 해보고 싶네요.^^
<Seony> 하나 사세요.  한국 돈으로 7천원인가 밖에 안해요
<lexlove> 그거랑 dishonored랑 두개 살까봐요.ㅎㅎ 이번 연휴는 게임과 함께~
<Seony> dishonored는 fps에 익숙하시면 강추합니다.
<lexlove> 예전에 플스게임으로 타임 크라이시스 완전 좋아했어요.
<lexlove> 익숙한지는 모르겠지만 꽤 좋아해요.^^
<Seony> 오오 그럼 잘하실 거에요
<Seony> 디스아너드는 한글패치 받는 경로가 따로 있는거 같더라구요...
<Seony> 저는 피씨로는 게임을 안해서 걍 영문으로 하긴했는데, 한글로 하실거면 필히 알아보세요
<lexlove> 한글패치가 있다니 다행이네요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 공식 패치가 있어요
<lexlove> 5,000원이면 무지 싸네요.^^
<Seony> 네 그래서 스팀이 무섭죠
<Seony> 게임은 사서 하지않고 쌓아놓기만 한다는 유행어를 만들어낸 곳이기도 하구요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 가입해야겠어요~
<lexlove> Seony, 저희가 같이 게임을 한 것은 아니죠?
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> lexlove, http://gamepara.com/board/board.html?code=gamepara_board1&page=1&type=v&num1=999964&num2=00000&number=3&lock=N&flag=notice
<lexlove> 게임이야기를 많이 해서 그런가 같이 했었나 싶어요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 제 최대 관심사가 게임이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 요새말고 그때도 많이 했어요.
<lexlove> 저에게 게임도 구워주시고 했는데...
<Seony> 헐 제가 그랬군요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 제네럴, 레인보우식스
<lexlove> 또 있었나?
<lexlove> 여튼 몇개 주셨어요.
<lexlove> 한글패치를 메일로 보내주나봐요.^^
<Seony> 진짜 오래된 일인가보네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하긴 그때나 지금이나 게임을 좋아하긴 했어요
<Seony> autowiz, 지금 핵넷 해보는 중인데, 마우스로도 되고 터미널에서 유닉스 명령어 쳐도 진행이 되네요
<lexlove> 벌써 구매하셨어요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가격이 얼마 안해서요..
<Seony> 보통 게임가격 정가가 6만원이 넘으니까, 정가로 구매할 때는 고민을 좀 하는 편인데 이건 싸니까 걍 바로 지르죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네 여기말로 커피한잔 값이네요.^^
<lexlove> 핵넷은 두잔값~
<Seony> 엑스박스도 게임세일은 진짜 자주 하고 많이 하기도 하지만, 스팀 따라갈 수는 없어요..
<Seony> 근데 pc로 게임하려면 부품을 종종 업그레이드를 해줘야하니까 그게 싫어서 엑스박스로 하죠..
<lexlove> 그러게요. 총게임은 총으로 해야 제맛이죠.~
<Seony> 총게임 아니더라도 왠만하면 엑스박스로 하는 편이에요
<lexlove> 플스던 엑박이던 하나 사고 싶어요. 올해의 소망?
<Seony> 사시게될 때 저한테 말씀해주세요.  약간이나마 조언 해드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네.^^
<Seony> 디스아너드 같은 "잠입" 게임 좋아하시면, 지금 히트맨 앱솔루션은 3천원이라는 말도 안되는 가격에 판매하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개인적으로 히트맨 상당히 재밌게 했어요
<Seony> 몰래 숨어들어가서 암살하는 스타일 좋아하거든요
<lexlove> 이러다 스팀에 빠질거 같아요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> lexlove, 참, 스팀 한국사이트 따로 있어요
<Seony> 원화로 결제 가능하니까 혹시나 너무 늦지 않았기를... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 넵 한번 들어가봐야겠어요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 어우.. 어제 좀 무리해서 달렸더니 오전 내내 어지러워서 엎어져 있었네요;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Seony, 일단 두개 구입했어요.
<Seony> 뭐 사셨어요?
<lexlove> 카드정보로만 구입이 되네요.
<Seony> 네 외국 방식이죠...
<lexlove> hacknet, dishonored
<Seony> 오 축하드립니다.  안그래도 저도 디스아너드 어제 엔딩 보고 오늘 DLC 플레이 중이에요.  너무 재밌어요.  기대 안했는데..
<Seony> 나중에 엑스박스 사시면 음성챗 끼고 같이 멀티 게임 해요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 엑스박스로 사야겠어요.^^
<Seony> 엑스박스가 한국에서는 좀 망한 분위기라서, 중고 찾으시면 엄청 쌀 걸요
<lexlove> 가격차이가 있던데 나중에 구입할 때 조언 구할게요.
<Seony> 넵
<ipeter> 아앗.
<ipeter> 잘못보았군요.
<ipeter> 사고 싶어요. 사고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 플스, 엑박 둘중 아무거나요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 사세요 어서
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님 계셨군요.
<Seony> 네 게임하고 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아...부럽습니다..ㅠ
<lexlove> 다 나가시고 사무실에 저 혼자 있어요. 전 혼자가 참 좋습니다.
<ipeter> 흠. 저희는 다 나와있어요.
<lexlove> 오늘은 퇴근하고 음악회에 갑니다.
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 어느 음악회 가시나요?
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 저도 티켓 한장만 주시면 안되나요?
<lexlove> 광양시라서.....
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 포테토님은 사진을 달라달라
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아 덴장 시그윈 쓰기 진짜 지랄맞네요
<autowiz> 직장인 건강검진 갑니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 별거 안나오겠지요? AM 같은거 덜컹 나오는건 아니겠지요? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 별일 없을 거에요
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 꺄~~ 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> lex 님 여쭤보고 싶은게 있는데효~~  ^  ^
<lexlove> 네
<autowiz> 지금 웃고계시나요? ^ ^
<lexlove> 네.^^
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 저 때문에? ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아뇨. 즐거운 하루의 시작입니다.^^
<autowiz> 넵!   좋은하루 되십시요~~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 묻고 싶다는게 웃고 있느냐는 거 였군요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 일부러 웃겨드릴라고 오바액션을 떨었는데
<lexlove> autowiz님 덕분에 활짝 웃으며 시작하네요.
<autowiz> 결과가 궁금해서 말이지요 ㅋㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 한박자 느려서요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 아직 9시안됐는데 출근하셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저희회사 사원님들하고는 다르게 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 뭐 교육의 힘! 그리고 제 성격상 사소한 것으로 말나오는게 싫어서 빨리 출근하는 편입니다.
<lexlove> 제 출근시간은 원래 9시에요
<autowiz> 사무실에 몇분이나 계시는거에요? 1~5 명 ? 5~10명? 10~15명?
<Work^Seony> 저도 한국에서 직장 다닐 때는 쓸데없는 걸로 말나오는게 싫어서 아예 한 30분 일찍 출근해버렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 별거 아닐 수 도 있고 별거 아닌거 같기도 한데 별거아닌게 아닌 ㅋ
<lexlove> 직원은 총 7명인데 상주인원은 3명이에요. 작은 회사에요.
<autowiz> 혹시 거기서 막내? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 일용근로자는 빼구요
<lexlove> 제가 여기서 막내지만 나이는 제일 많아요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 취직된게 용하죠.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<lexlove> 30분 여유두고 출근하다보니 부득이한 일들이 생겨도 지각은 안해요.
<autowiz> 낙하산은 아니실거고 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 빽이 없어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 흙수저!!!!! 모든 걸 제힘으로 해야해요
<autowiz> 관상이 좋으시거나 뭐 그런 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 음.....
<autowiz> 홀리찡 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 제 관상이 괜찮아요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 관상을 볼 줄 모르는데요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 맞을지는 모르겠지만 도전적인(?) 눈빛을 가지고 있어요. 열심히 하겠다는 의지같은 눈빛! 제 생각입니다.^^;;
<lexlove> 배우려는 자세가 되어 있어요.
<lexlove> 여기까지는 최대한 좋게 표현한거고 취직시 비하인드스토리는 저와 다른 한분이 마지막까지 올라왔는데요
<lexlove> 저는 광양에 살고 다른 한분은 순천에 사세요. 저희 사장님이 광양토박이신데 자기가 주는 월급받아서 광양시에 세금 납부했으면 한다고
<lexlove> 계속 광양에 살거냐고 물으시길래 그럴 것이라고 대답했죠.
<lexlove> 이것이 합격비법이었던거 같아요.^^
<Work^Seony> 학연 아닌 지연이 작용했군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 예전에 아르바이트 구할때 생각이나네요 다들 가까이 사는 사람만 뽑아서
<autowiz> 면접볼때 옆동내 산다고 거짓말하고 한시간씩 출퇴근 했다는 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> autowiz, You win!
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-31
<JasonJang> "한시간씩 출퇴근 했다는" <--- ?
<JasonJang> 아~ 출퇴근 시간이 한시간씩 걸렸다? ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저도 그렇게 이해했어요.^^
<HolyKnight> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/digital/newsview/20151231080829834
<HolyKnight> 다행히 본녀는 970이네유...
<Work^Seony> 어디서 본건데, 한쪽 렌즈당 8k 미만으로는 픽셀이 눈에 보인다네요..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 결정적으로 중요한 게, 저거 착용하면 멀미가 상당히 심하다고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 보류 중이에요
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 이거 본녀만
<HolyKnight> 그런건지 몰겠는데유
<HolyKnight> 위쳐플레이시 높은 곳에서 추락할때
<HolyKnight> 본녀도 모르게 양쪽 관자놀이가 당기는 느낌이 듭니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 위쳐는 아닌데, 다른 게임할 때 그런 경우가 좀 있어요
<Work^Seony> 관자놀이가 당긴다기보단, 바이킹 타는 느낌? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 발언 수준이 좀 위험 수위? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잉? 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 멀미 난다는 느낌인데요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> (모르면) 통과 (미안해요 ㅠㅠ) 알면서 하는 얘기면 너무 짖굳다~
<JasonJang> 써니님이 글타면 다행이고, 본녀 <-- 그녀한테 하는 얘기 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 뭐랄까...  좀 이상한게, 전자적으로 만들어진 폴리곤 덩어리들을 보면 이게 마치 진짜인양 게임에서 높은 곳에서 떨어질 때 멀미가 난다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 예에~ ㄲㄷㄲㄷ
<lexlove> 저는 오큘러스 못쓸거 같네요. 바이킹타면 눈을 못떠요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 사실 그래서, 영화보는 용도로라도 살까 했는데 리뷰어들이 다들 그건 비추한다네요...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 종! 무! 싮!
<PotatoGim> 헉..
<PotatoGim> 식!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 출근했는데 눈팅만하고 있었습니다.
<ipeter> 마지막 날이네요.
<lexlove> 점심 맛있게 드세요.^^
<Pytell> 헐 이안머독이 사망했다고......
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 점심식사는 하셨습니까~???
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 2015년 마지막날이라서 그런가...썰렁하네요..
<jun_> 회사에도 슬슬 퇴근하는 사람들도 있고...
<lexlove> 아직도 3시간이 남았네요. >.<
<lexlove> 딱히 바쁜 일이 있는게 아니라서 시간만 보내고 있어요.^^
<jun_> 그러네요;;; 하.... 오늘은 하필 팀장님도 안나오셔서.. 일찍 가라고 하는 사람도 없고....
<jun_> 상사도 없는데 무작정 집에 가자니 다른팀 눈치보이고....
<lexlove> 저는 끝나고 저녁약속이 있어서 빨리 퇴근하라고 해도 문제에요.^^
<jun_> 크~
<jun_> 오늘같은날에는 가족과 함께~
<lexlove> 올해 첫 그리고 마지막 송년모임이에요.
<lexlove> 그러게요. 가족과 함께 보내야하는데 말이죠.ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 어제부로 송년모임은 끝!
<jun_> 오늘은 그냥 따듯한 전기장판에서 귤까먹으면서 연말 시상식 봐야죠
<jpmini01> 안녕하세요. 우분투 14.04 에서 fail2ban 사용중 문제가 있어 질문 드립니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jpmini01> fail2ban 서비스 실행하자 "/usr/bin/fail2ban-client" : line32 except importerror, e:
<jpmini01> syntaxerror: invalid syntax 라고 뜨면서 실행이 안되는 이유를 알 수 있을까요?
<jpmini01> fail2ban 버전은 0.8.11-1 입니다.
<Seony> 파이썬 에러네요
<Seony> 스크립트 건드리신 적 있지않으세요?
<jpmini01> 어 config만 건드리고 스크립트는 안건드렸다고 생각하고 있었는데..
<Seony> 제 서버에 32번 라인을 보면 except ImportError, e: 라고 되어있네요
<Seony> except에서 대소문자를 구분하는지는 잘 모르겠지만, 혹시 모르니까 비교해보세요
<jpmini01> 아 네 확인해보겠습니다
<jpmini01> 아 except ImportError, e:로 되어 있습니다
<jpmini01> 제가 대소문자 구분을 안하고 입력 했네요
<jun_> 으흠..?
<jun_> 누군가 슥 와서 뭔가를 하고 바람과 함께 사라진 기분이 드네요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 적절한 표현이네요.
<jun_> 최소한 고맙다는 말 한마디는 하고 가지..... Seony 님 입장에서 힘빠지시겠어요;;
<lexlove> 그러게요.^^;
<lexlove> 아~ 일하기 싫다 더욱 격하게 일하기 싫다~
<jun_> 전 몰래 웹툰 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 지금 혼자 있어용~~~~
<jun_> 퇴근해도 된다는 말이 떨어졌지만...뭐랄까 격하게 움직이고 싶지 않네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 좀 더 격하게 가만히 있고 싶네요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 후딱 퇴근하세요.^^
<jun_> 전 교통체중이 시작되기 전에 물러나겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 새해복 많이 받으세요~
<lexlove> 퇴근하라네요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 회사 복귀~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 오늘이 금요일이 아니라 목요일이군요 음...  응답하라 는 내일까지 기다려야 하고
<autowiz> 내일 무슨 특집방송한다고 쉬는건 아닐런지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이안머독이 죽었다니 좀 씁쓸하군요...
<Seony> 데비안으로 대동단결하는 우분투인데...
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 정말 씁쓸~ 게다가 젊은 나이에..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그러게요 일찍 돌아가셨네요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 곧...
<HolyKnight> 5분 후면....
<HolyKnight> 새해입니다....하아...
<HolyKnight> 새해 복 많이 받으세유
<ircCloud_autowiz> Happy New Year~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<jun_> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<commania> 새해 복 많이 받으세요!
<jun_> 뭔가 분명히 새해가 됐는데...아무런 감흥이 없네요
<autowiz> 감흥이 없는건 새해의 잘못인가 너의 잘못인가
<autowiz> 아니면 내 잘못인가? ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 오즈형 안 주무시네요?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 새해 복 많이 받으세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-01
<autowiz> 딩굴딩굴
<commania> 딩굴딩굴
<HolyKnight> 새해복 받으세유
<PotatoGim> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~!
<PotatoGim> 으허허
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌. 렌선 꼽아야될거같다 http://pic.twitter.com/mgpE0X1YJA
<Lyuso> 와 내가 서울이다!
<lex_phone> 새해 복 많이 받으세요. ^^
<autowiz> 아크크크크
<autowiz> 정말 랜선 꼽고싶네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4056879
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4060308&cpage=1
<jun_> 새집이 제가 살고 있는집보다 좋네요
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.tcafeby.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=c_humor&wr_id=2085022
<HolyKnight> http://www.etorrent.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hit&wr_id=310999
<jun_> 몰카 사고;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 모두들
<HolyKnight> 새해목표 정하셨나유
<jun_> 새해같은 느낌이 안들어요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4060396&cpage=2
<jun_> 카톡....심히 공감합니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 홀녀님 늦은시간에 뭐하시나요~??
<HolyKnight> 이제
<HolyKnight> 자려구유
<HolyKnight> 웹서핑 좀 하고 컴퓨터껐어유
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 주무세요~
<autowiz> 새해도 하루가 지났습니다. 작년에 못했던일 아쉬웠던일 올해는 다 이루시길 바라옵니다 ㅎㅎ  그런의미에서 올해도 열심히 고고고
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-02
<tofman> 안녕하세요
<tofman> 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다. 평생을 윈도우를 사용하다가 우분투로 넘어온지 얼마안된 뉴비입니다.
<tofman> 윈도우에서 기존에 사용하던 ServerStart.bat을 우분투에서 사용하려면 Shell Script를 사용하여 ServerStart.sh로 변경해야 하는것으로 알고있는데 도무지 감이 잡히지 않아서 여쭙게 되었습니다.
<tofman> 소스코드를 올리면 안된다는 사용규칙을 읽어보았는데 Pastebin을 사용해본적이 없어 이곳에 소스코드를 올려보려합니다. 짧습니다. 이해해주시길바랍니다 .
<tofman> @echo off & color 0 @@java -Xms512m -Xmx2048m -Xincgc -cp l1jserver.jar;lib\xmlapi;lib\c3p0-0.9.1.2.jar;lib\mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar;lib\javolution.jar;lib\JTattoo-1.6.10.jar;lib\netty.jar;lib\org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote newManager.LinAllManager @pause
<tofman> 기존에는 위의 bat을 사용하였는데 sh로의 변경하는 방법이나 해결법, 정중히 부탁드리겠습니다.
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> @ 하나를 붙이면 해당 줄의 명령을 실행시킬때 명령 내용이 화면에 나오지 않게 되는데
<autowiz> 어짜피 echo off 를 첫줄에서 했기 때문에 별로 필요없을것도 같습니다만 .몇가지 테스트 좀 해보고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다.
<tofman> 네네 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 끝에 포즈는 프로그램이 죽었을때 창이 남아있게 하려고 하신건가요? 디버깅용로?
<tofman> 네 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> java 실행되는 창을 직접 보셔야 하는경우인가요? 그냥 로그파일을 보는경우도 있거든요
<tofman> java가 실행되는 창을 직접 봐야하는 경우입니다.
<autowiz> 우분트는 GUI 상에서 사용하시나요? 아니면 ssh 터미널 같은 CLI 로 사용하시나요?
<tofman> gui상에서 사용하려합니다.
<tofman> 매니저툴을 통해서 직접 눈으로 모니터링을 해야하기때문에요.
<tofman> vps에서 사용하기 때문에 속도 문제때문에 putty를 혼용하기도 합니다.
<tofman> gedit편집창에서 #! /bin/sh으로 변경하고 @를 없앤 상태에서 해당 .bat파일의 권한을 루트권한으로 실행을 시켜보았습니다.
<tofman> 에러창이 출력되며, "ServerStart.sh"파일을 실행하지 못했습니다.
<tofman> Failed to execute child process "/root/Downloads/폴더명/ServerStart.sh" (그런 파일이나 디렉토리가 없습니다). 라고 출력이 됩니다.
<autowiz> 우선 실행권한이 없어서 그런게 아닐까 싶습니다
<tofman> ServerStart.sh파일 외에도 폴더내의 모든 권한을
<autowiz> chmod +x ServerStart.sh 하신다음
<tofman> chmod로 777 권한을 주어볼까요?
<autowiz> 다시 실행시켜 보시기 바랍니다.
<autowiz> 네 777로 줘도 되긴 합니다.
<tofman> 네 한번 해보겠습니다.
<tofman> 말씀해주신대로 설정하였고, 리부트 해본뒤에 현상을 다시 알려드리겠습니다.
<tofman> reboot 하고 재실행 시 동일한 에러창이 발생합니다.
<tofman> 폴더내의 모든 파일의 권한을 변경해보고 다시 시도해볼게요.
<autowiz> 직접 손으로 실행하신건가요?
<tofman> 네 방금은 GUI에서 실행을 했습니다.
<autowiz> GUI 상태에서 터미널(윈도우즈 cmd) 을 열고 손으로 파일이름을 지정하신건지요? 아니면 마우스로 더블클릭 하신건지요?
<tofman> 마우스 우클릭으로 실행을 눌렀습니다.
<PotatoGim> 흐흐 간만에 가산 왔습니다~
<autowiz> 가산이요?
<autowiz> 가산바로 옆에 독산역도 있는데 들르실 생각 없으세요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<tofman> 실행을 시켰습니다.
<tofman> 그러나 아직 무언가가 서로 연결이 되지 않은듯 싶습니다.
<tofman> 터미널에서 ./ServerStart.sh를 실행시
<autowiz> 보통은 gnome-terminal 을 연다음
<autowiz> 해당파일을 손으로 쳐서 실행을 시키거든요.
<autowiz> 저도 GUI 상에서 프로그램 외에 쉘스크립트를 실행시켜본적이 없어서 테스트중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<tofman> 클릭으로는 실행을 잘 사용하는게 아닌가 보군요.
<PotatoGim> 아는 형이 옷 좀 봐달라고 그래서 같이 아울렛 왔네요 ㅋㅋ;
<PotatoGim> 시간되시면 같이 뵈어도~ ㅎㅎ
<tofman> ./ServerStart.sh:3 ./ServerStart.sh: color: not found off
<tofman> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: Using incremental CMS is deprecated and will likely be removed in a future release
<tofman> 실행 시 cmd창에 이런식의 문구가 쭉 출력이 됩니다.
<autowiz> 일단 실행은 된건가요? 음음.
<tofman> 실행이 안된것같네요ㅎ
<tofman> 쭉 긴 설명법같은 help창이 뜨고
<tofman> ./ServerStart.sh: 4: ./ServerStart.sh: libxmlap: not found
<tofman> 자바와 연결된 약 7종의 lib가 not found가 뜨는걸 보니
<tofman> .jar파일로 구동이 되는 서버인데 윈도우에서 컴파일을 했었습니다.
<tofman> 우분투에서 다시 컴파일을 돌려준뒤에 실행을 해줘야 할지 궁금합니다.
<PotatoGim> 따로 컴파일을 안하셔도 될 것 같긴 한데...
<tofman> 윈도우에서의 자바와 리눅스에서의 자바는
<autowiz> 저도 정확하게는 모르겠습니다만. 경로만 맞으면 재컴파일 없이 돌아갈껍니다.
<tofman> 동일한것인가요?
<PotatoGim> 예 자바는 네이티브 가상 머신 코드로 변환되는거라...
<tofman> 그러면 오토위즈님 말씀처럼 경로만 맞다면 정상구동은 될 것같네요.
<PotatoGim> JDK가 포함된게 아니라면 오라클 JDK를 따로 설치하셔야 될 겁미다.
<tofman> 혹시 몰라서 해외쪽 ask우분투에도 질문글을 올려두었는데 비추먹어버렸네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 대부분 호환은 되는데 더러 호환되지 않는 라이브러리들이 있습니다
<tofman> 포테이토님 말씀처럼 현재 cmd창에서 연결 혹은 호환되지 않는 부분은
<tofman> 전부 라이브러리네요.
<PotatoGim> http://forum.falinux.com/zbxe/index.php?document_srl=574845&mid=lecture_tip
<PotatoGim> 여기에서 오라클 JDK 설치 참고해보시면 어떨지...
<tofman> 아이고 감사합니다.
<tofman> 알려주신 링크에서 다시 공부좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz> 직접 만드신 라이브러리가 있으신건 아닌거 같다는 생각이 듭니담ㄴ.
<autowiz> 아
<autowiz> 스크립트에서
<autowiz> \ (역슬래쉬)  를 '/' (슬래쉬) 로 변환은 해주신건가요?
<autowiz> ; 세미콜론도 콜론으로 : 바꿔야 했던거 같고
<tofman> ㅋㅋㅋ안했습니다
<tofman> 아그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<tofman> 아이고 이런
<tofman> 지금 열어보니
<autowiz> 윈도우즈에서 & 이게 리눅스에서 ; 이거거든요
<tofman> 역슬러시로 되어있는부분
<tofman> lib만 색깔이 칠해져서 표현이 되네요
<autowiz> 색상이야 뭐 vi 에서 문법에따라서 읽기편하게 표시해주는 부분일거같습니다.
<tofman> 한단계 더 올라갔습니다.
<tofman> not found가 사라지고
<tofman> 이제 permission denied가 뜨는것보니
<tofman> 각 lib마다 권한을 바꿔주면 될것같습니다.
<autowiz> 우분투 버젼은 어떤걸 쓰시는 모르겠으나
<tofman> 14.04 사용합니다.
<autowiz> 저는 아이콘을 이렇고롬 만들었습니다
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1# ls -al
<autowiz> 합계 32
<autowiz> drwxrwxrwx 2 root    root    4096  1월  2 16:41 .
<autowiz> drwxrwxrwx 3 root    root    4096  1월  2 16:18 ..
<autowiz> -rw-r----- 1 autowiz autowiz 9662  1월  2 16:31 java.ico
<autowiz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 autowiz autowiz  156  1월  2 16:35 t1.desktop
<autowiz> -rwxrwxrwx 1 autowiz autowiz  190  1월  2 16:41 t1.sh
<autowiz> -rwxrwxrwx 1 autowiz autowiz   41  1월  2 16:19 t1.sh~
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1#
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1#
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1#
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1# cat t1.sh
<autowiz> #!/bin/bash
<autowiz> cd /usr/src
<autowiz> java HelloWorld
<autowiz> echo--------------------------------------
<autowiz> echo--------------------------------------
<autowiz> echo--------------------------------------
<autowiz> read
<autowiz> echo Terminate
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1#
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1#
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1#
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1# cat t1.desktop
<autowiz> [Desktop Entry]
<autowiz> Name=T1
<autowiz> Comment=SHtest
<autowiz> Exec=/bomb/bomb1/t1.sh
<autowiz> Icon=/usr/share/icons/Humanity/mimes/22/application-x-java.svg
<autowiz> Terminal=true
<autowiz> Type=Application
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1#
<autowiz> root@ubuntu1504:/bomb/bomb1#
<autowiz> 핵심은 ServerStart.desktop 이라는 파일을 만들고 아이콘이야 뭐 적당한걸로 지정해주고 . 이 desktop 이라는 아이콘을 실행해야 합니다.
<autowiz> sh 클릭해서 실행시킬려니 잘 안되네요
<tofman> 오호
<autowiz> t1.sh 스크립트 마지막에 read 가 윈도우즈에서 pause 랑 비슷한 역활을 합니다. 엔터치면 창이 닫깁니다.
<tofman> 멋집니다.
<autowiz> 참고 삼아 말씀드리면 기본적으로 리눅스에서는 shell 스크립트 실행시 실행한 명령이 화면에 나오지 않습니다.
<autowiz> 많은 명령어 들이 정상으로 실행되고 종료될때도 화면에 별반 메시지가 나오지 않을때도 있구요.
<autowiz> 쉘실행시 더버기용용로 sh -x script.sh 식으로 -x 옵션을 주면
<autowiz> 한줄 한줄 실행할 명령이 화면에 나옵니다. 참고하세요
<tofman> 배울게 너무나 많습니다ㅠㅠ 리눅스 쓰시는 분들은 참 대단합니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 그냥 조금 다르고 새로운거 뿐이지 않겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포테토님 저녁은 어떻게 하실거 같으세요?
<autowiz> 제가 저녁 사드려도 될까요?
<autowiz> 컵라면 정도는 사드릴 수 있는데 ^____^
<tofman> 어우...이번에는 기본 manifest 속성이 없다고 하네요 .
<autowiz> 자바쪽메시지 인거지요?
<autowiz> 전에 윈도우즈에서 실행하실때 환경에서
<tofman> 네 그런것 같습니다.
<autowiz> set 명령어로 나오는 환경설정을 확인해보셔야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 그게 아니면 으음 자바버젼은 동일하게 하신건지요?
<tofman> 전에 윈도우 환경에서
<autowiz> 자바가 플팻폼 범용성은 있으나 버젼차이에는 쥐약이라
<tofman> java 1.8.0.66을 사용했었습니다.
<tofman> 이번에도 리눅스에 동일한 버전을 설치해줬습니다.
<autowiz> 프로그램안에서 경로가 윈도우즈형식으로 하드코딩된 경우는 없나요?
<tofman> 네 없습니다.
<autowiz> 프로그램 자체 설정파일도 비슷할거 같긴 합니다만.
<tofman> 아까 포테이토님이 알려주신 링크클릭하면서
<tofman> 1.7자바를 설치한것같습니다.
<autowiz> 로그경로라던가 ... 일단 구글을 좀 찾아보고 오겠습니다.
<tofman> 음..java -version했을 시에 1.8.0.66이 뜨는것보니
<tofman> 1.7이 잘못설치된건 삭제를 해봐야겠습니다
<autowiz> 저 프로그램이 네트워크 포트를 열게되나요?
<tofman> 네 그렇습니다.
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 컵라면고 사주신다면 감지덕지인데...ㅋㅋ
<tofman> 현재는 포트 2000으로 기본설정만 해둔상태입니다
<autowiz> PotatoGim: 원래저녁은 어떻게 하실 생각이셨어요? ㅎㅎ 제가 가디로 갈까요?
<autowiz> https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/deployment/jar/defman.html
<autowiz> 에러인가요? 그냥 워닝인가요? 음...
<PotatoGim> 우선 같이 온 형님 옷을 골라 드려야 해서 시간이 좀 걸릴 것 같습니다..ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 다음 주 첫 출근이라는데 옷을 하나도 안가져 오셨더라구요 ㅜ
<autowiz> 지하철 한개 차이이니 좀 있다가 일단 카톡주세요~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 옙! ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 ?같은 회사분이신가요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨아뇨! 대학 동기입니다 ㅋㅋ
<tofman> 에러입니다.
<autowiz> 에러가 딱 한줄이 아니시면 메시지 전체를 부탁드려도 될까요?
<autowiz> 행여나 민감한 정보가 있으시면 XXX 로 변환해주시구요 ㅎㅎ
<tofman> 민감할건없습니다.
<tofman> 메세지 전체를 보내드려보도록 하겠습니다.
<tofman> root@xxx-xxx-111-119:~/Downloads/폴더명# ./ServerStart.sh ./ServerStart.sh: 3: ./ServerStart.sh: color: not found off Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: Using incremental CMS is deprecated and will likely be removed in a future release 사용법: java [-options] class [args...]            (클래스 실행)    또는  java [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]            (jar 파일 실행) 여기서 options는 다음과 같
<tofman> 다시 보내드릴게요
<tofman> 잘못 복사했습니다.
<tofman> root@xxx-xxx-111-119:~/Downloads/폴더명# ./ServerStart.sh ./ServerStart.sh: 3: ./ServerStart.sh: color: not found off Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: Using incremental CMS is deprecated and will likely be removed in a future release 사용법: java [-options] class [args...]            (클래스 실행)
<tofman> 또는  java [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]            (jar 파일 실행) 여기서 options는 다음과 같습니다.
<tofman>     -d32          사용 가능한 경우 32비트 데이터 모델을 사용합니다.     -d64          사용 가능한 경우 64비트 데이터 모델을 사용합니다.     -server       "server" VM을 선택합니다.                   기본 VM은 server입니다..
<tofman>     -cp <디렉토리 및 zip/jar 파일의 클래스 검색 경로>
<tofman>     -classpath <디렉토리 및 zip/jar 파일의 클래스 검색 경로>
<tofman>                   클래스 파일을 검색할 :(으)로 구분된 디렉토리,
<tofman>                   JAR 아카이브 및 ZIP 아카이브 목록입니다.
<tofman>     -D<name>=<value>                   시스템 속성을 설정합니다.
<tofman>     -verbose:[class|gc|jni]                   상세 정보 출력을 사용으로 설정합니다.
<tofman>     -version      제품 버전을 인쇄한 후 종료합니다.
<tofman>     -version:<value>                   경고: 이 기능은 사용되지 않으며
<tofman>                   이후 릴리스에서 제거됩니다.                   실행할 버전을 지정해야 합니다.
<tofman>    -showversion  제품 버전을 인쇄한 후 계속합니다.
<tofman>     -jre-restrict-search | -no-jre-restrict-search
<tofman>                  경고: 이 기능은 사용되지 않으며                   이후 릴리스에서 제거됩니다.
<tofman>                  버전 검색에서 사용자 전용 JRE를 포함/제외합니다.
<tofman>     -? -help      이 도움말 메시지를 인쇄합니다.
<tofman>     -X            비표준 옵션에 대한 도움말을 인쇄합니다.
<tofman>     -ea[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
<autowiz> 수정하신 sh 파일 전문을 부탁드립니다.
<tofman> 이런식으로 쭉 출력되다가
<tofman> 자세한 내용은 http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/documentation/index.html을 참조하십시오.
<tofman> ./ServerStart.sh: 4: ./ServerStart.sh: lib/xmlapi: not found
<tofman> 글작성이 되지 않습니다.
<tofman> 아 다시 되는군요
<tofman>  /root/Downloads/폴더명/lib/c3p0-0.9.1.2.jar에 기본 Manifest 속성이 없습니다.
<tofman>  /root/Downloads/폴더명/lib/mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar에 기본 Manifest 속성이 없습니다.
<tofman> invalid file (bad magic number): Exec format error
<tofman> invalid file (bad magic number): Exec format error
<tofman>  /root/Downloads/폴더명/lib/netty.jar에 기본 Manifest 속성이 없습니다.
<tofman>  /root/Downloads/폴더명/lib/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar에 기본 Manifest 속성이 없습니다.
<tofman>  ./ServerStart.sh: 5: ./ServerStart.sh: pause: not found
<tofman>  root@xxx-xxx-111-119:~/Downloads/폴더명#
<tofman> 이상 ./ServerStart.sh 명령 시 출력되는 Manifest부분입니다.
<autowiz> 수정하신 sh 파일 전문을 부탁드립니다.
<tofman> sh의 전문 보내드릴게요
<autowiz> 저 jar 파일은 파일이름에 win32 라는게 있군요 으음...
<tofman> #! /bin/sh
<tofman> echo off & color 0
<tofman> java -Xms512m -Xmx1024m -Xincgc -cp l1jserver.jar;lib/xmlapi;lib/c3p0-0.9.1.2.jar;lib/mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar;lib/javolution.jar;lib/JTattoo-1.6.10.jar;lib/netty.jar;lib/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote newManager.LinAllManager pause
<tofman> 이상 전문 모든 내용입니다.
<autowiz> 세미콜론 수정 안하신건가요?
<tofman> ;   >  :
<tofman> 이렇게 가는건가요
<autowiz> 넵. 그리고
<autowiz> echo off & color 0 는 필요없으니 지우시구요.
<autowiz> pause 는 read 로 바꾸시면 될거 같습니다.
<tofman> #! /bin/sh  java -Xms512m -Xmx1024m -Xincgc -cp l1jserver.jar:lib/xmlapi:lib/c3p0-0.9.1.2.jar:lib/mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar:lib/javolution.jar:lib/JTattoo-1.6.10.jar:lib/netty.jar;lib/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote newManager.LinAllManager read
<tofman> 이렇게 바꾸었습니다
<tofman> 아 저기 하나더 콜론있네요
<autowiz> 아 pause 는
<autowiz> echo Pause ...
<autowiz> read
<autowiz> 이렇게 두줄로 바꾸시면 될거 같습니다.
<tofman> #! /bin/sh  java -Xms512m -Xmx1024m -Xincgc -cp l1jserver.jar:lib/xmlapi:lib/c3p0-0.9.1.2.jar:lib/mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar:lib/javolution.jar:lib/JTattoo-1.6.10.jar:lib/netty.jar:lib/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote newManager.LinAllManager  echo Pause ... read
<tofman> 이야!!!!!!!!!
<tofman> 성공!!했습니다
<tofman> 로딩 쭉 올라가는데 마지막에
<tofman> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Could not load SWT library. Reasons:
<tofman> 이벤트 쿼크라...
<autowiz> 이클립스 sdk 파일은 아마도 교체를 해야할듯한 느낌이 듭니다.
<tofman> 기존것은 삭제하고
<tofman> 다른 버전으로 설치를 해야할까요
<autowiz> 이클립스 SDK 에 있는 jar 파일만 리눅스용으로 받아서 설치를 하거나
<autowiz> 이클립스를 설치해야 할거 같습니다.
<tofman> 지금 생각해보니
<autowiz> 4.3 버젼을 테스트삼아 받고 있는데 받아서 풀어보고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다.
<tofman> 환경변수도 바꿔주지 않았네요
<tofman> 네 감사합니다.
<autowiz> ftp://ftp.ie.debian.org/disk1/download.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/b/bu/buckyexamples/bucky-myeclipsesdk/updates/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar
<autowiz> 이 파일을 받으셔서 저장하시고 sh 파일에서 jar 파일 이름을 바꿔보시기 바랍니다 ^^
<tofman> 네 해보겠습니다.
<tofman> 해당 파일을 저장하였습니다.
<tofman> sh파일에서 jar파일 이름을 어떤식으로 바꿔줘야 하는지요.
<tofman> 점점 제가 이해할수 있는 부분에서 멀어지고 있습니다.ㅠ
<autowiz> lib\org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar
<autowiz> 이부분을
<tofman> 아아 네 이제 바로 알겠습니다.
<autowiz> lib/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar 이렇고롬 ㅎㅎ
<tofman> 변경해주었습니다.
<tofman> 다시 실행을 해보게씃빈다.
<tofman> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: Using incremental CMS is deprecated and will likely be removed in a future release
<tofman> Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again
<tofman> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/events/ShellListener
<tofman>  at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredMethods0(Native Method)
<tofman>  at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredMethods(Class.java:2701)
<tofman> 이런식으로 에러가 발생되고있습니다.
<Seony> 미국 텍사스는 오늘부터 총을 차고다녀도 합법이라네요.
<tofman> 오토위즈님 아마 여기가 텍사스였다면 저를 쏴죽이셨을것같습니다.
<autowiz> 조금 무서울듯 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제가 한총 쏩니다 ㅎㅎ 훈련소에서 17/20 명중
<Seony> 식당에서 음식 주문하는 사람들... http://coresos.phinf.naver.net/a/2ge33c_0/0geUd015rhh3u84xs1nk_fsqec7.jpg
<autowiz> 안경도 안쓰고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이제 사람들 사이에서 총 자랑하는 사람들 좀 생기겠네요
<Seony> M16에 유탄발사기 장착하고 레이저 조준경에 소음기 달고..
<autowiz> 그 득득이라고 하나요? 뱅글뱅글 돌아가는 머신건 들고 나오는사람은 없기를 바래봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 딴 사람 들고댕기는거 탐나서 암살하는 현상이 생길지도...
<tofman> 그냥 봐서는 전쟁터같네요.
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 미친 동네네요  
<autowiz> 텍사스는 예전부터 좀 거친 그런 느낌이라
<autowiz> 서니님 새해에도 건강하시고 맛난거도 많이 드시고 , 무엇보다 즐겜 또 즐겜 하시기를 바라옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 감사합니다.  autowiz님도 새해는 올해보다 일 좀 덜하시고 잠은 더 많이 주무시는 해가 되세요
<tofman> 한때 BB탄총이 국내법상 크게 재제를 받지 않는 시절에 튜닝해서 콜라병 깨고 그러고 놀았었는데
<tofman> 일 좀 덜하고 잠은 많이 주무시는 한 해에서 극 공감이 가는군요.
<JasonJang> Open Carry 가 AZ에서는 이미 몇년전부터 시행중, TX만 오늘부터. ㅋ
<Seony> 아 그런거군요...
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> AZ 는 오즈의 준말 인가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 애리조나
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 절묘하네요
<autowiz> 저도 몸속에 총이 ...  쿨럭 ....  아아 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> tofman: # apt-get install eclipse-platform 해보시는건 어떨까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 79개 패키지를 연달아 설치하기는 하는데
<autowiz> 제가 당장 떠오로는방법중에는 저게 맞을 거 같습니다.
<tofman> 네 설치중입니다.^^
<tofman> 설치 완료 하였습니다.
<tofman> 재부팅 한번 하겠습니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 eclipse swt 관련 파일이 새로 설치 됐을수 도 있으니 sh 파일에서 swt ~~ jar 파일을 새로 지정해야 할 수 도 있겠습니다.
<tofman> 아까 보내주신 org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar <<이것은 lib에 옮겨놓고서 .jar에서도 기존의 것은 빼고 내용을 추가해주면 되는거였지요?
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다.
<tofman> 아직은 아까와 동일한 에러가 뜨고있습니다.
<autowiz> 이번에 apt-get 하면서 수동으로 설치한 jar 파일말고 우분투 저장소에 있던 파일이 설치됐을 수 도있어서 확인은 해봐야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 모르니 이전 윈도우증 파일이랑 수동다운로드 한 파일을 임시디렉토리(아무거나) 만들어서 옮겨보시기 바랍니다.
<autowiz> 혹시라도 디렉토리에 있는 jar 파일을 전부 로드해버리는경우가 있어서
<tofman> 다시 한번만 설명 부탁드립니다.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈용 swt.jar 파일이랑 제가 url 드려서 다운로드 받은 swt .jar 파일을 완전 외부 디렉토리로 이동시켜놓고 다시 실행해봤으면 합니다.
<tofman> 네, 둘 다 외부 디렉토리로 잘라내어서 옮겼습니다.
<tofman> 그리고 다시 ./ServerStart.sh를 실행했습니다.
<tofman> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: Using incremental CMS is deprecated and will likely be removed in a future release
<tofman> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/events/ShellListener
<tofman> 아직 동일한 내용의 에러가 발생하고있습니다.
<tofman> 현재 설치된 자바의 버전이 1.8.0_66인데 이것과도 관계가 있을 수 있을까요
<autowiz> 글쎄요 버젼문제가 아닐거 같긴 합니다만.
<tofman> Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/events/ShellListener
<autowiz> 라이브러리 파일들은 잘 찾아가고 있나요?
<autowiz> ls 명령으로 하나하나 다시 확인해보시는건 어떨까 싶습니다.
<tofman> 네 다시 확인해보겠습니다.
<tofman> lib/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar  파일이 권한이 낮게 설정되어있습니다.
<tofman> chmod +x org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar로 재설정 하였으나 아직 동일한 현상이 발생되고있습니다.
<autowiz> 일단 다른 파일들하고 동일하게 맞춰주십시요
<tofman> 네 현재 모든 파일과 동일한 권한으로 변경해주었습니다.
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 eclipse-platform 하고는 거의 상관이 없는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> # apt-get install libswt-gtk-3-java 하신다음.
<tofman> 네 완료하였습니다.
<autowiz> /usr/lib/java/swt-gtk-3.8.2.jar 이걸로 sh 파일의 classpath 를 변경해봤으면 합니다.
<autowiz> sh 파일은 복사를 하나 해두는것도 좋을거 같습니다.
<tofman> 네 한번 해보겠습니다. 잠시만요
<autowiz> (아 저는 지금 15.04  라서 버젼숫자는 좀 다를 수 있으니 파일이 없으면 손으로 찾아보셔야 할거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ )
<tofman>  /usr/lib/java/swt-gtk-3.8.2.jar 이걸로 sh 파일의 classpath 를 변경해봤으면 합니다.
<tofman> 이부분은
<tofman> 어떤식으로 해야 하는지 감이 오질 않습니다.
<tofman> 아하 이제 알겠습니다.
<autowiz> "lib/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.100.1.v4234e.jar"
<autowiz> --> "/usr/lib/java/swt-gtk-3.8.2.jar"
<tofman> 파일시스템 > /usr /
<autowiz> 이렇게 한번 해봤으면 합니다.
<tofman> Classpath를 gedit으로 열어봤습니다.
<tofman> path경로가 뭔가 제 눈에 익숙한 경로로 저장되어있습니다.
<tofman> 모두 윈도우 경로인것같습니다.
<autowiz> Classpath 파일을 어느시점에서 로딩하는지모르겠으나 일단 수정을 한번 해봐야 하겠네요
<tofman> 모든 패스의 경로를 현재 리눅스에서의 경로로 전부 수정을 한번 해보겠습니다.
<tofman> 그리고 알려주신 usr/lib/java/swt-gtk-3.8.2.jar << 이경로로도 함께 수정해보겠습니다.
<tofman> 전부 경로 수정하였습니다. .classpath에서 usr/lib/java/swt-gtk-3.8.2.jar으로도 수정을 하였습니다.
<tofman> 서버스타트 시 아직 동일한 현상이 계속 발생합니다.
<autowiz> 프로그램은 자체 개발하신건가요?
<autowiz> 혹시나 해서 한가지만 usr/~~ 가 아니라 /usr/~~ 입니다.
<tofman> 네 슬러시 포함해줬습니다.
<tofman> 프로그램은 자체개발하지 않았고 오픈소스 프로젝트로 여러사람이 함께 개발하던 것입니다.
<autowiz> 휴일인데 고생이 많으시네요 ㅠㅠ  회사에 다른 개발자분은 안계시나요? ㅎㅎ
<tofman> 아 ...오늘 휴일이었군요
<tofman> 저보다도 위즈님이 너무 고생많으셔서
<bluedusk> 아 그렇네요...
<bluedusk> 휴일이였어요..
<tofman> 더이상 질문드리기도 미안스럽습니다.
<tofman> 원래 한시간전부터 질문드리기 미안해서 쩔쩔매는 중인데 너무 친절하게 잘알려주셔서
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 그럴땐 소고기 사달라고 하시면 돼요
<bluedusk> autowiz: 님 소괴기 사주세요 2016년산으로
<tofman> 힘내서 하고있는데 저에게는 너무 어렵습니다 ㅠ
<tofman> ㅋㅋㅋ
<tofman> 잠시 쉬어가는 틈에 담배나 하나 피우고 와야겠습니다.
<autowiz> 2016년 산 이면 올해 태어난 소고기를 말씀하시는건가요?
<autowiz> 한 몇달에서 몇년은 기다려야 먹어볼 수 있을거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<tofman> 담배는 나의 힘이니깐 ㅋ
<tofman> 저도 소고기를 언제 먹어봤는지 기억이 가물가물하네요.
<tofman> 최근에 먹은 소고기라고는 신라면 블랙이 전부입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어제 친구들 만나서 우삼겹이랑 뭐 등등 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<tofman> 저도 우삼겹 참 좋아하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<tofman> 저는 일단은 혹시 모르니 리눅스상에서 이클립스를 이용한 컴파일을 시도해보겠습니다. 원래는 .classpath가 컴파일시 자동으로 잡아주기도 하니까, 1%희망을 가지고 시도해보려합니다.
<autowiz> 제가 원격으로 붙어서 보거나 해당 프로그램 디렉토리를 다운받아서 테스트하기엔 무리가 있을려나요?
<tofman> 원격으로 보셔도 무관합니다.
<autowiz> 손으로 java 명령줄 실행시키실때
<autowiz> 음 그러면 쿼리로 원격접속정보를 좀 부탁드려도 될까요?
<JasonJang> 이해도 빠르고 에티켓도 잘 아신다? 고수인 듯.
<autowiz> 혹시 이거 실행되면 java GUI 창이 뜨나요?
<autowiz> 넵
<Harvey_Kim> 집에서 웹서버를 테스트용으로 돌리려고 하는데요, 내부ip로는 정상적으로 실행되는데, 외부ip에서 접속이 안됩니다. 포트포워딩을 안 할때는 공유기설정 화면으로 접속되고, 8080이나 80으로 포트포워딩 적용하면, 연결이 안되고 계속 로딩만 됩니다..
<Harvey_Kim> 운영체제 방화벽 문제는 아닌거 같은데.. ufw 꺼둬도 문제는 없습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 포트포워딩 할때 외부 포트번호랑 , 내부 IP , 내부 port 번호가 잘 세팅이 됐는지 확인해보셔야 할거 같습니다.
<Harvey_Kim> 외부 8080 - 내부 8080 이랑 외부 80 - 내부 80 으로 열어두었습니다. ip도 서버 ip랑 일치시켰구요
<Harvey_Kim> 80포트는 막는경우가 있다고 해서 일부러 8080도 열어서 같이 테스트하고 있긴합니다만.. ㅜㅜ
<Harvey_Kim> 혹시 공유기에 더 다른 설정을 해줘야 하는지 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅜ
<autowiz> 혹시 모르니가 8080 이외에 다른포트로도 테스트를 해보시기 바랍니다. 완전 엉뚱한걸로요
<autowiz> 20480 이런건 어떠신지요?
<Harvey_Kim> 앗 좋은생각이네요 ! 시도해보겠습니다.
<Harvey_Kim> 외부 24800- 내부 8080 연결이 안됩니다 ㅜ
<Harvey_Kim> 따로 설정을 안 줬을때 공유기 설정 페이지로는 잘 연결이 되는데..
<autowiz> 내부는 8080으로 설정하신게 맞나요?
<autowiz> OS 는 우분투 이시구요?
<Harvey_Kim> 네네 맞습니다 ㅜ
<autowiz> 내부 IP 도 정확하게 하셨다고 치고
<Harvey_Kim> 리눅스 민트이긴 한데, 우분투 기반이라
<Harvey_Kim> 같게 생각해도 거의 무방한듯 싶습니다
<autowiz> 익스플로러 사용하신건 아니시지요? ( 인터넷 익스플로러는 포트 바뀌면 http:// 꼭 붙여줘야 해서
<Harvey_Kim> 네네 파폭사용하고 있습니다
<autowiz> 설정 저장 적용도 하셨을거고
<autowiz> 공유기 설정 페이지는 몇번 포트인가요?
<autowiz> 외부에서 공유기 설정 들어갈때 포트를 따로 지정해야 할텐데요
<Harvey_Kim> 설정적용을 안하면 80번 포트가 default입니다
<Harvey_Kim> 음.. 그럼 공유기 포트를 바꿔보고
<Harvey_Kim> 다시 시도를 한번해볼게요
<autowiz> 공유기 설정 페이지를 8080 으로 바꾸고 nat 포트포워딩을 80 포트로 하고 다시 테스트 해봅시다
<autowiz> 공유기 설정페이지 접속할때 내부에서 접속할때랑 외부에서 접속할때랑 포트가 각각 따로 지정 됩니다.
<JasonJang> dmz 막힌 거 아녀요?
<Harvey_Kim> 설정하다가 "내부 PC에서 포트포워딩 설정한 내부 PC에 WAN IP 주소로 접속 허용 (Inner Masquerade)" 라는 항목을 발견했습니다.
<Harvey_Kim> 해당 항목이 사용안함으로 되어 있어서 내부에서 외부 ip로 접속이 안되어서 계속 확인이 안됬던것같습니다.
<JasonJang> dmz 내부 ip 열어 놓았을까요?
<autowiz> 프록시 안통하고 내부단에서 외부ip 로 접속하면 테스트가 안됩니다.(기본적으로는)
<Harvey_Kim> dmz설정은 안 해뒀었습니다.
<JasonJang> 제가 글 첨을 잘못봤나? 외부에서 접근하려면 dmz 열어 줘야 합니다.
<Harvey_Kim> 음.. 해당 사용하는 포트만 열어주면 되는것 아닌가요? dmz의 경우에는 ip에 해당하는 모든 포트를 개방하는거라 보안에 취약하다고 들었었습니다.
<Harvey_Kim> 웹서비스만 확인하려고 80번이나 8080번만 열었었구요.
<autowiz> 공유기 dmz 랑 방화벽 dmz 랑 조금 용어의 용도가 달라서
<Harvey_Kim> 어렵네요 ㅜㅜ
<Harvey_Kim> 음.. 일단은 해결이 되었습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Harvey_Kim> 오늘 이것때문에 세네시간 잡아먹었는데, 허무하기도 하네요
<autowiz> 첫경험은 누구나 있는법이지요. 다음부터는 proxy 서버나 핸드폰으로 테스트 하시면 될거 같습니다.
<Harvey_Kim> 네 도움 감사드립니다!
<JasonJang> Harvey_ Kim: 다시 봤는데, 공유기 DMZ 열어야 합니다.
<autowiz> tofman: 일단 잘 돌아가는거 같긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 22 붙은 풀더가 있으니 거기 ServerStart.sh 참고하시구요
<autowiz> 저는 저녁먹으로 좀 다녀오겠습니다. 여건이 되면 핸폰으로 들어와 보겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4065895&cpage=1
<autowiz> Tofman: 터미널 실행하실때
<autowiz> echo DISPLAY 결과는 어떻게 나오시나요?
<Tofman> 네 잠시만요, 확인 해보겠습니다.
<Tofman> Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again
<Tofman> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/event     s/ShellListener
<Tofman>  at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredMethods0(Native Method)
<Tofman> 쿼리로 대화 걸어드릴게요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-03
<Seony> 이럴수도 저럴수도 없는 비싼 애플 컴퓨터 붙잡고 몇달을 씨름 중이군요...
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Seony> 결국은 가장 의심되는 OS탓을 하기위해 매버릭스로 재설치 해버렸씁니다...
<autowiz> expensive apple ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> 홀리찡은 좋으시겠습니다.
<autowiz> 홀리데이도 홀리우드도 전부 가지고 계시니까요 ^_^
<HolyKnight> zz
<Seony> 맥을 쓰면서 가장 큰 문제는, 구 버전으로 돌아갈 떄군요...
<Seony> 아이포토 라이브러리를 포토스로 변경했는데, 되돌릴 방법이 아예 없네요...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4071593&cpage=5
<sssssssssss> 님들
<sssssssssss> 유분투 이거
<sssssssssss> 가상PC로 에뮬레이팅 못시키나요??
<sssssssssss> 여러분
<sssssssssss> 혹시
<sssssssssss> 유분투 에뮬레이팅 시키는 법 아시나요?
<autowiz> 으음 몇몇분들이 우분투를 유분투로 발음하시는분들이 있네요
<autowiz> 유뷴튜 도 아니고 ㅋㅋ 왜 첫자만 ...  으음... 다시 생각해보니 첫글자가 U 인경우에 유로 발음되는 단어가 많네요
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 유닛 유니티 유나이티드 유즈 아닌걸로는 어스 우버~(택시?) 엄플레러 언인스톨 언딜리트 언프랜디드 언 언... 언....
<autowiz> 이게 중요한게 아니라 저 위에 분이 말씀하시는 가상 pc 에뮬레이팅이라는게 vm 웨어나 virtualbox  혹은 qemu kvm 같은걸 말하는걸까요?
<HolyKnight> 그런것가타유
<HolyKnight> 이경우 가능한가유
<autowiz> 뭐 왠만한 수단으로는 안되는게 이상하다고 할 정도로 다 잘 됩니다.
<autowiz> 다른 OS 도 거의 마찬가지고
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 홍콩도 홀리찡껀가요? HK 이라고 일부러 이니셜을 맞출려고 홍콩의 지명을 그렇게 지은게 아닌가 하는 생각이 들어서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 맞죠맞죠? 지금 놀래서 ㄷㄷ 하시는거죠? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (제가지금 목위로 열이 나서 제정신이 아닌거 같습니다 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ )
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> http://www.ibatstudio.com/drawbdbas1/
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아직도 계시네요
<autowiz> 일하다보니 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> C U soon~
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보고싶으신사람이 저인가요? 아니면 서니님이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 상상에 맡깁니다. 전 20,000! 참, 빨리 쾌차하셔~
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> ㅇㅇ 얼른 주무세요~
<autowiz> ㅇㅇ -> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 예전에 중고로 샀던 그래픽카드도 그렇고
<autowiz> 지금 중고로 산 그래픽카드도 그렇고 가끔 픽픽 하고 죽어버리네요
<Seony> 아예 다운되요?
<autowiz> 어떨때는 화면이 멈추다가 , 그래픽 드라이버가 응답을 멈추었다가 복구 되었습니다 라는 메시지가 뜰때도 있구요
<autowiz> (윈도우즈 인지라) 어떨때는 블루스크린이네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제조사 에서 나온 드라이버 설치하고 괜찮아졌길래 100% 정상화 된줄 알았는데 . 가끔 죽기는 하네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 좋지않은 현상이네요...
<autowiz> 네 좀 안좋네요 ㅠㅠ  시해도 벌써 3일이나 지나고
<autowiz> 4일째 네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 좀 쉬셔야... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
